# Hull Clinic : Part 11



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, love and luck to you all


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

OOOHHHH! I'm first, never been first before!

Hi Sunnie, what a cute piccy, gorgeous little girl!

Liz, Happy new year! How are you? Any news on appointments yet? Got a feeling that you may be first this year!

Hi everyone else! Keep us posted.

Jen x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Happy New to Everyone, im very excited about this year!!
No news on appointment, ive said to myself ill give it till the end of the month, then it will of been 10 months on the waiting list and now we have done everything surely we must be soon!!
so gonna wait till the end of the month to call them!! and fingers crossed i hear something before then!!

xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Aaarrrggghhh! I wanted to be first!  

Liz-sounds like a good plan. Sending you lots of     for 2009.


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hmm...I hadn't finished!  

Take care
sarah x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Just wanted to wish you all a Happy New Year and a brilliant 2009. 
Tiny xx


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

Happy New Year everyone!

I hope you all had a good xmas.

No luck with the clomid, took it in November and havent had af since, bfn, and when i spoke to the clinic they said they dont think it will work its just something to try for a few months until i decide if i want another cycle!

My mum has offered to be a surrogate, but clinicn says it will cost more and take ages so not a viable option.

I was hoping this year would be more positive but so far what a let down! lol

hope everyone is ok x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Tiny-Happy New Year hun. I really hope 2009 is a good year for you.   

Katie-so sorry the clomid isn't working. Stay positive hun.   

Take care ladies

Sarah x


----------



## Sunnie (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Liz

Happy for you to collect if that suits you? Will email you.

Hi Sarah

We are really well - hope you all are too - really must try and get on here more often!  She is now running around, chattering away and making us laugh all the time - she's a joy and we just get more smitten every day. Do you think parents who have faced infertility make even worse baby bores than 'regular' ones )!!

Love to all

Sunniexx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Ooooh, part 11, thought id stick my head in and say heeelllllooooooooooo   and send you all a bit of     and       

Hope you are all well.

S
xx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Just checking in on you all. Hope you are all well and chasing up appointments etc.

Jen x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Hi Ladies, just a little update, Rang Clinic Yesterday  - just couldnt wait any longer, because im so impatient. anyway they said to me that it would be early in the new contract so im thinking April / May as they have allocated all the funding for this contract year.
Im OK with that, gives me chance to try and loose some weight and also to get myself to the doctors to get the Pill to try and regulate my periods seen as i have only had about 4 in a year.

Hope everyone is well and enjoying 2009

xx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Did,

Fingers crossed for April. I think it is a very good idea to go to docs and get your cycle under control and then you will be ready to start asap! With us egg sharing we had to wait for things to fall in to place but from what I could tell, you get invited to an open evening and then call clinic on day 1 of your period after that, and cycle that month. I knew I had to go on the pill for egg sharing so I rang the clinic to find out which one they would normally prescribe and went to see the doc. If I hadn't of done that earlier we would have been cycling a month later! Much better to prepare in advance, but would recommend ringing the clinic to see which type of pill they would prescribe before going to the docs. 

Sounds really promising though for APril/May. How exciting, and it isn't that far away, can't believe half way through Jan already!

Good luck!

Jen x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

so what is your due date then jen?? god not long!!
well i saw my GP back in october and she gave me a prescription for a pill (after she had called the IVF clinic) as i have been on loads of different ones over the year but i havent had a period since then so i think ill pop back and see her!!

xx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hey did,

My due date is 30/03! It seems to be coming fast! I rang the clinic myself to be sure I got the right pill but I'm sure your doc will know. I would go and ask about anything to regulate your cycle. It must be exciting, I know it isn't starting your cycle but it is getting ready too! Roll on April!    

Keep us posted!

Jen x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Just popping in to say Hi! Where is everyone, this board is really quiet at the mo. Hoping for lots of hull TX and babies soon!

Jen x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

still waiting.... wish april would hurry up and get here!! well its my 24th birthday this weekend, so im going out to drink lots and have lots of fun with my friends, cos hopefully this time next year ill be nice and fat with a bun in my oven!!

Hope everyone is well!!!

Did xx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Did,

the waiting drives you insane doesn't it! April will here before we know it though and at least you get to have a great birthday! Enjoy, I cna't wait to be able to go out and have a little drink! Hopefully you might get your letter in march for the date in April. Did you get the pill sorted? Hope so so you are all ready. We need another Hull BFP! It's time for 1 or 3! (Like buses!) Got a good feeling for you!

Take care and have a great birthday. 

Jen x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi

Just to wish Did a  . Enjoy your weekend. 

Sarah x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Thanks Sarah  x

Thanks Jen  x

Jen - Yea got the pill sorted, ive been taking in about a week and a half now, but i just keep forgettig to take it cos im not used to it!! LOL ohhh well im sure it wont matter.

Hope everyone is well

Liz xx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Liz, Hope you had a great birthday!

The pill thing is a bit weird isn't it! When you've been trying to concieve for so long and start having to take contraception!     It will all be worth it in the end though, and you shouldn't have to wait any more uncecessary time to get your cycle sorted out this way! 

Roll on April!

Jen x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

yea, gvery strange!! 

Not long for you now, god bet your excited!!!

Liz x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Jen... just reading your little signature, and see you already have 1 daughter, so i presume you paid for this cycle, but see you did egg collection which i was told brings the price down!!
how much did you actually pay for the cycle in the end?

x


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi ladies...i am currently waiting for day 1 which should be sometime this week, we have a son who was born in 2007 through ivf and we are going for our second fresh cycle, we are self funded so its all go! i rang to arrange the cycle this morning and update my file, i cant wait to start and get back into the boards again, its been a busy time for us just lately and i havent been around for quite a while.x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Rach

Nice to hear from you again. Wishing you all the best.   

Sarah x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Did,

We did the egg share to reduce the cost. It worked out £1800 for all except our consultations to start as they had to be paid for privately too. It worked well for us! The only regret I have is that I have no frosties, but that is the only thing I think what if!

Rach, Wow time for number 2 hey! Hope Glenn is doing well and as gorgeous as ever. Good luck to you, hoping day 1 is soon and you can get started. 
[fly]         [/fly]

Good Luck dance for your TX!

Take care everyone,

Jen x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Jen - £1800 isnt quite as daunting as £4000 is it, and it worked which makes it even better!!

hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hey did,

Yes obviously a bonus it was cheaper and it worked! 

The little man is giving me sore ribs with all the kicking, getting uncomfortable now! 

Well it's February already, not long for you now! I can't wait to hear your dates etc. 

Jen x


----------



## vjk (Jun 14, 2008)

Hello Ladies

Jen 80 , mrsmc, sccoby doo, and all other ladies who dont know me.

Well its been a while, and I hope you are all doing well. Some lovely baby pics out there. too cute.

After my miscarriage in November I was feeling pretty low as you can imagine so I havent been around for a while. Well Im back and on my second round of IVF. Have been DR ing for 2 weeks now and 1st scan next week. Apparently they have me DR ing for 4 weeks insted of 3 because of the back log from over Christmas and New Year, guess cant fit us all it. sucks but what can you do Im just happy to be having my second round. Im still on track for my 3 embryo transfer if all goes to plan    If I have really good grades it will just be 2 though. 

Im trying to be really laid back this time maybe a bit too much though as I nearly forgot my injections a couple of times  

Anyway Ill be back in a week or 2 and in the mean time is anyone around the same cycle? if so would love to chat.

Take care all

Vicky x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

hi Vicky

Good to see you back. Wishing you all the very best for this cycle    

Rach is cycling at the moment so hopefully she'll see your post. We need some newbies on here don't we? 

Let us know how you're getting on

Sarah x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

OOOH VJK,

I'm so glad to hear from you! And such good news, your on the rollercoaster already! Anytime you need to chat, we are all here for you. Good luck with the next few weeeks DR then stimms! I think you have the right attitude, ie don't stress too much. Take it easy relax and pamper yourself! 

Take care,          for you!

Jen x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Just checking in on everyone, hope you all ok

         



S
xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

What do you think of your clinic?​
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=174973.msg2798346;topicseen#msg2798346


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Didabuf

VJK

Any news?

Hi everyone

Jen x


----------



## vjk (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Jen80

love your bump pic... 

had scan and fully DR'd  start my stims on Monday. I have terrible gas this time, I can't stop f------    lovely  

What tests did you have by the way Jen, and what were they like?

good luck to all
Vic


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow, VJK, stimms on monday! Last 2 weeks roughly of treatment to go. It's all looking good. 
I had the wind problem too, it went for a while and now back! I just blame it on the bump but they are silent but deadly!      Getting revenge on DH after years of it in bed!   

I presume with the tests you mean the ones for egg sharing! We had to have a few more blood screenings etc. We were tested for a few extra things but i can't really remember what!   One test took 12 weeks for the result though! 

Good luck for Monday!

Jen x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

great news Vicky (about the DRing-not the wind   )

How are you feeling? I was always a bit of a psycho by now to be honest!  

Take care
sarah x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

still waiting 

hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Did, It wont be long now! It's still only February. I'm sure your appointment will be soon!

Jen x


----------



## vjk (Jun 14, 2008)

Hello,

Hope everyone is well.

Stimms have been really tricky so far. i keep smashing the glass vials of water that I mix with my  powders...glass shards everywhere, its awful. Also my leg injectons are so painful, I dont remember all this last time. Im dreading it every night       Anyway all for a good cause..hopefully. My first scan is on Monday and i guess EC will be either 27th or 2nd.

I cannot stop eating chocolate  

vicky x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Vicky

You used to get ampoule snappers in your bag of needles, don't you get them now? You just put them on top of the glass vials and snapped the top off really easily.
I always found that the injections stung a little. Are you pinching a good bit of flesh before you inject? 
The things we go through eh?   
Good luck for monday's scan and enjoy the choccie. 

Sarah x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Hi everyone, hope all is well,
anyone heard from Jen, i saw on another post she had been in hospital after her waters broke so im wondering if she is close to having baby if she hasnt already.

Liz x


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

hello...just a little update , we have updated our file, went this morning to have oh's evaluation done and took my recent smear results they only arrived at about 9 this morning and my af is due on the 27th/28th so i was panicking abit, spent 2 days ringing and chasing them up, anyway....waiting to ring with day one then i can pay for my cycle and get d/r'ing on day 21...ohhhh...here we go again! i am nervous this time around as i know what is in store, anyone else about to start? i am about a month behind vicky...hope its going well...if you need a chat feel free to pm me.x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Good luck Rach, hope it all goes smoothly for you!!
im waiting for a date, been on the waiting list about 10 months, so any time now i would of thought!!

fingers crossed for you!!

xx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Oooooh, good luck for your upcoming cycle Rach, lots of        


Didabuf - hopefully not too much longer to wait.  I was a right pest i used to ring the clinic up and see if they could give me an estimate of when i might get to the top. 

VJK - you should ask the clinic for the little cap thing sarah said about - i was given one too, it makes the opening of the vials easy peasy - you should have been given one really

Lots of     to everyone else and and "lurkers" out there who havent joined the thread.

S
xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Liz-jen had a little boy. He's in scbu because he's early but it sounds like he's doing well.

Vicky-hope everything's going as it should  

Rach-sending you lots of  

Take care all

Sarah x


----------



## aelengland (Jan 17, 2009)

hi there, any ladies on this forum haveing treatment for fibroids in hull.....would love any information possible, and any info on cons etc. i am myself seeing prof Killick, anubody have any dealings with him....hope to hear...aelengland


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

aelengland-glad u found the board. I thought prof killick was absolutely top notch lovely.

Rach-how exciting, all the best hun.

VJK-hope u get the ampule snappers sorted. I rang clinic and told them I kept shattering mine and they ran through how to do it again over the phone which seemed to help.

lol Giz xx


----------



## vjk (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi 

Hope Jen and baby are OK, soon as anyone has news would love to hear.
Gizmog, scooby doo......I have the snappers but the glass just keeps shattering? My DH went to the clinic and they showed him how to do it and the nurse had problems too.. must be a bad batch.
mrsmc.....wind virtually under control  
rach....... good luck hun, any questions just ask.
aelengland....i am/was with prof killick, i thought he was wonderful, not seen him this time around 

My first scan was on monday and was really dissapointing only had 6 small follies. Yesterday was much better have 12 now and growing, Im back in tomorrow and hopefully they will have grown and there will be a few more, so looking at EC on Monday.  At last.  I am very bloated and cannot for the life of me stop eating choclate, Im huge. 

Take Care everyone  and   for Jen and baby


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

vjk - 12 is really good!! -

To anybody with not many follicles, dont get disheartened - i only had 3 decent ones, yes 3, they were talking of cancelling the cycle as i only had 3, but in the end they decided to just go for it - and look what happened!!  Its quality not quantity  

aeengland - Prof Killick is lovely, he did one my laps when they were still trying in vain to remove scar tissue and damaged tubes.  Hes lovely, had a lovely bedside manner too which means alot to me

Hi to everyone else , hope your all ok

Sxx


----------



## aelengland (Jan 17, 2009)

thanks for all the good words on prof killick..anyone know anyone that hes done a myemectomy on to remove a fibroid
thanks
aelengland


----------



## vjk (Jun 14, 2008)

HELP HELP HELP

Ive run out of needles!!!! and its saturday at 2.30 does anyone know where I can get some
I need 3 drawing and 3 injecting needles for tomorrows dose, have enough for today.
My stupid fault they asked me friday if i had enough... 

can anyone help

vicky


----------



## vjk (Jun 14, 2008)

by the way my number is

thx

I've removed your mobile number due to site policy. Personal information is'nt allowed to be posted on the boards, please use the PM system


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

VJK-ring the IVF unit in the morning and see what numbers come up. If no joy there ring ante-natal day unit cos I'm sure they'll be able to help. "You won't be the first..........."   so don't worry, but pm me tomorrow if that doesn't resolve it or if there's anything I might be able to help with.  

Giz xx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

VJK - I ran out once on a weekend i ended up going up to my local hospital and pleading - in the end one very kind nurse found me some but i had to promise not to tell anyone as it was against procedure to give needles out.  ring the unit though, they might have someone who can help...... failing that ill have a look in the drawer, i might have some left if your stuck.... but i live a good drive away from you....
S
xx


----------



## vjk (Jun 14, 2008)

Hello, 

Thank you Gizmog and scooby doo.

I went into serious panick mode yesterday  . Im all sorted now though so thanks anyway 

Had my third scan on Friday and was somewhat confused after a good scan wednesday. Head nurse did my scan and felt rushed. said she could see 3 follies!!!!! I saw more? pointed out i had 12 on wednesday..after the scan and on my chart there were more than 3. she said some were in rest mode and about 3 were getting there size wise. Anyway continuing with my drugs and back in for scan 4 tomorrow, and hoping for EC on Wednesday.

VJK


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

VJK-just wondering whether EC is happening or whether they're giving you a couple more days. Hope all's gone smoothly if it's occuring today. Glad you got sorted with needles.

Giz xx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

VJK - is it you ec today?  Hope it all goes well for you  xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow, I spend 2 weeks in hospital and I've missed loads! 

VJK, If your EC is today, got everything crossed for a bumper crop of eggies! Hope it all  goes well for you. Can't wait to hear let us know when you can.      

Liz, I am fine, thanks for asking! Had a rough few weeks but we are home now and getting more settled. My waters broke at 34 weeks and had baby at 34+6, so he is tiny! luckily he is home now and doing well, just needs to get weight on. He weighs 4lb 7oz at the mo, so he had to spend a week in special care etc. We have called him Cameron Austin and he is gorgeous! (I know i am biased!)

Anyway, enough about me, Look at all these people ready to cycle or just started. It's so exciting. Can't wait for all your news and       for all BFP's.

Rach, Good luck for your cycle. Let us know your dates etc when you have them.   

Take care everyone.

Jen x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi

Just passing through to send you all some     . 

Vicky-good luck if it's your ec today 

sarah x


----------



## vjk (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi 

Congratulations Jen what a beautiful baby boy. pleased to hear all is well. sounds like it going to be lots of feeding to put that weight on  

I finally had my EC yesterday and they retrieved 7 eggs, which I am pleased with    I ended up with 15 follies. The embryo transfers dates have now changed at HULL to 3-5 day transfers. So my transfer will be either Saturday or Monday which will then be at blastocast. I rang the clinic this morning to check to make sure they still know that it will be a possible 3 embryo transfer, which of course they do.  She told me I have 5 that have fertilized so yipee im pleased with that. They will call me tomorrow with an update and grades.  

hello to everyone x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi

Fantastic news Vicky. 
  
Take care

Sarah x


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

OOO VJK that's ace. Thinking of you lerds and lerds. Giz xx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow VJK what great news. And possibly blasts as well sounds great. Will they still transfer 3 blasts? Let us know the dates and then we can all sit out the wait together.

[fly]          [/fly]

Big dance for luck!

Jen x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

VJK how did the transfer go??

Hope everyone is well.

xx


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

VJK I thought Id come and see how you were getting on as it's been a while since you were ready to go -glad to hear it all sounds good and I hope everything is good and you're taking it easy

P x


----------



## vjk (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Sorry for the delay in responding, basically ive been lazy and lying around.....ha ha love it

Anyway they called me on Saturday to go in that day, day 3, they didnt want to wait the 5 days. they transfered 3 embryo's 1 at grade 3 (8 cell) 1 at lower grade 3 (6 cell) and 1 at lower grade 3 (4 cell). You know I always thought their grading system was 1-5, 1 being the best, guess i was wrong 5 they said is the best.....guess i dont always pay attention 

My test date is the 23rd, but i must admit im pretty laid back and dont think Ill test early... 
Im back at work tomorrow so back to normal.

Thanks for asking about me and hope you are all doing well, by the way i LOL when i saw I had put Blastocast instead of blastocysts   

VJK


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

fingers crossed for you VJK

quick question, i thought they just put 2 embys back in?

xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Great news Vicky. Glad all is well. How come they put 3 back? 

Hi Liz

Take care

Sarah x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

*UPDATE*

DP got a call last night while i was at college, from the IVF unit to say we were near the top of the list, and do we want to go into see them or should they just get the ball roalling. 
DP said get the ball rolling so there going to send us a letter out!!

Yippee!! the time has come!!

cant stop smiling!!

hope everyone is well.


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

does anyone know what the next step will be.

xx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Yay Did,

What excellent news! It will be you soon. 

Sorry can't help about what happens next as we were private but I'm sure someone will be able to help you out. 

HOORAY HOORAY HOORAY!

Jen x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Oh Liz I bet that was a shock. A good one of course.

From what I remember ( bearing in mind this was a while back   ) you get invited to an open evening where you are shown around the unit and watch a video. You then ring them with your next af and they get back to you with dates and a treatment plan.

Do you know if you are up to date with your blood tests? If you are unsure ring them asap because this can really hold things up.

As I say this was a while back so I'm sure one of the others will help. 

Oohhh-I'm really excited for you  

Take care

Sarah x


----------



## vjk (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi

Great news Did, I am NHS too so yes thats how it all goes, sarah is right, group session then from that day call them the first day of your next period, thats day 1 you then go in on day 21 for your DR drugs and the rollercoaster beggings. Good luck to you. Again check your bloods are upto date. We did our again last minute.

I had 3 embryos transfered for a number of reasons, you have to have certain circumstances.
Im 40 now, my first IVF didnt work and this is my last try, also I got pregnant naturally the month after my first IVF but it didnt progress normally so I had a D and C at 9 weeks    I pleaded my case to prof killick and he though this was my best chance of a last attempt. This will all change very soon apparently its down to 1 transfer and 2 for certain cases in the near future. I guess if i hadn't asked I wouldnt have got.

Peroni I love your pic, you look ready to go when are you due? Hope you too are taking lots of rest.
Jen how is your little one? 

Vicky


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

VJK, How interesting for the 3 transfer. Good for you asking, like you ay it probably wouldn't have been offered. Fingers crossed though, I have a good feeling for you.  We definately need more hull bumps!

My little fella is great thanks for askig. putting on weight fast! Still can't quite believe he is mine. 

Did, Are you taking the contraceptive pill to regulate your cycle? I was on the pil so as soon as they were ready I was good to go and didn't have to wait for day 21 exactly. But thats the thing with egg sharing, I had to make sure we were close in cycle days. Might make things a bit faster for you though.

Take care 

Jen x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Vicky, well good luck that the extra one is the one that makes it. fingers crossed for you. not long now!!!!

Sarah, a shock isnt the word to describe it. i was at college when my DP rang to tell me and i had to leave the room cos i was that excited!! just so happy we have finally got here.
i had some blood tests at the most 6 months ago, so i hope thats the ones you mean, the last ones before that were about 18 months ago and they were the ones on day 1 and 3 or what ever of my period.

Jen, ive been on the pill for about 3 months now, its regulated them fine, which is a nice to know after not hvaing them for about 3 months. 

time of the month at the moment, so would be a real treat if we had the info evening before the next one, then we could start end of april.

well keeping my fingers crossed anyway. keep checking the post every night as soon as i get it. how exciting!!!!

Take care everyone

xxx


----------



## vjk (Jun 14, 2008)

did, will be waiting to hear all your news. good luck  

I would like to ask a couple of questions, did any of you have implantation bleeding and did anyone get pregnant with no bleeding? Also what sort of grade embryos did you have? Im just hoping to have some spotting around the weekend and dont want to be dissapointed if I dont  

Hope you dont mind the questions

 to all

Vicky


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

VJK, I had no bleeding at all! Worried that it was a really bad sign as everyone else seemed to have one but it obviously didn't mean anything for me. I also had a neg test 2 days before test date, then a positive day after. I know a lot f people say they have a slight bleed. 

Did fingers crossed for April!

Jen x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

got my letter yesterday.

got the info evening on 17th April.

need my bloods doing so got to wait till next period so another 22 days yet.

and providing they can find DP HIV results were all set to go, if they cant ill go mental they took 5 months to get last time cos his medication interfeared with the results!!!

VJK, keeping fingers crossed for you too 

xx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Did, the 17th will be here before you know it. Hopefuly your day 1 will be on the 18th!   or very close after and then you will be waiting for day 21. f your worried about blood tests etc, ring them, I did every day! I was waiting for a match for egg share and rang at least twice a week to check things were happening. Don't feel as though you are pestering them, you need to make sure you are set to go as soon as possible and I just see it as gently reminding!   

Congratulations though, nearly there!

Jen x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Liz-like Jen said it's not long to wait considering how long you've waited already. My word, I hope they get your dh's results sorted quicker than last time.  

Vicky-how are you doing? Are you still sane?   Sending you lots of    

Have a good weekend 

Sarah x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Oooooohh, its all happening on here!!
VJK - I had no spotting whatsoever, so dont be too worried if you dont, but i know plenty of people who have had spotting so,im not much help am i!!    I threw up the day before i tested, but put it down to being sooooo excited/terriifed of peeing on the stick  

I has 2,  4 cell grade 4s ( out of 5 - is that still how they grade 5 being top?) put back on a 3 day transfer

Did - woo hoo!!!!!  It will soon fly to the open evening and then the madnedd begins  

     to everyone

S
xx


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

HI everyone

Havent been on for a while, still taking the clomid and still no joy!

HUbby refers to me as the raging hormone when on it! lol

Jen just saw baby pic, congratulations hun! 
God has it been that long since i was here? lol

Hope everyone else is ok, fill me in on all the gossip!

Love Katie xx


----------



## vjk (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi All

just to let you know i started spotting on monday morning which turned into a period. tested this morning and   for me. 
Good luck to everyone ill be in touch  

vjk


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

VJK, So sorry to read your post. We are here for you anytime. xxx         

Jen x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Aww Vicky-I'm so sorry.   Take care of yourself. Come and have a rant whenever you want. 

Hi Katie-good to hear from you. Sorry you're not having much luck. How long are you on it for?

Sarah x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

VJK, sorry to hear your news!



L xx


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

Hi Sarah

How are ya?

Im on it for 6 months, started november, missed december as no af, then started again jan.

Wish they could keep me on it! First time in years i am having regular af! lol

Katie


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi girls! well its been very,very busy here with the extension being built and everything, the joiners are in now so it shouldnt be too long....anyway, i have just been to the clinic this morning for my mock transfer and get my all my drugs (god that sounds odd!) and i start with the first jab today, i am doing it at night again as i found it much easier to be realaxed later on (half ...i am on a lower dose this time as i was a bit "full" last time lol and they are only stimming for 5 days then in for a scan as i had to be coasted last time so they said they are expecting things to go very well, i am a little nervous as i know what to expect this time around but i am so hoping it works first time again, things are getting busy here arent they?! am gonna try catch up a bit though so i will get reading...love to all.xxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Rach-sending you lots of   Let us know how you are getting on.

Katie-I bet your dh doesn't wish they'd keep you on it   

Liz-hi. Not long for you at all.

Vicky-how are you?  

Take care

Sarah x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi,

Just a flying visit.

Rach, great news, hope it all goes well for you.

Did, not long now, wahoo nearly at April.

Katie, how long will they keep you on the clomid for? 

VJK,      thinking of you.

Jen x


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Vicky-so sorry   Giz xx


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Morning all, well i am on day 4 of dr now and apart from a few headaches yesterday and this morn it seems to be going ok...Vicky...so sorry.. ....just a quick post as i am off to my mums for dinner and need at least an hour to get ready!


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Rach, sounds like it is all going well. Hope the headaches aren't too bad, mine were just annoying rather than pain. hope you get to start stimms soon. 

Hi everyone!

Jen x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Hi Everyone.

Jen - Hope Cam is growing well.

Rach - Hope your headaches are not bad, ive got all this to look forward to soon, im so excited even about having headaches - just gives me another excuse to moan to my DP LOL

Hope everyone is well. 

im just waiting for my turn, got to call the clinc a week on monday to book my blood tests, and while im there im going to ask them what the chances are of starting on that cycle, not holding out much hope tho recon they'll have me starting in May as the info evening isnt till 17th april and day 21 will be a week later.

cant believe its april next week, this yea is going so fast,  

Did xxx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Did,

Cam is growing so fast I can't believe, he put on another 11 oz in a week! He is now 6lb 8oz. He looks big to me!    

Your dates sound great only a week till day 1 after your walk round. It seems to be coming fast bet you are so excited now. 

Hi to everyone else, especially Rach, hope the headaches are easing.

Jen x


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi everyone

Hope you don't mind me posting on here, I'm new and have only posted one topic so far on the newbie board, but as I'm from Hull I thought here would be an ideal place to start.

I'll copy a bit of what I put on the introductions board to save me typing it all again (typing not my strong point!)

"DH and I have been TTC#1 for 2 years now without success. We went through the usual channels after one year of seeing our GPs and having some basic tests done (blood tests for me and semen analysis for DH), both came back normal, the GP couldn't refer us for any more tests as we had not been TTC for 3 years.  After waiting another 8 months after having those tests done I saw my GP to see what else could be done and he suggested referring us for a private consultation with Hull IVF clinic, which we went to in January.

The consultant suggested a more in depth semen evaluation for DH and a HyCoSy for me, though he said he would wait until he had the results of the semen evaluation before putting me through the HyCoSy, in case it was unnecessary. DH results came back as normal count, but slightly low motility and only 6% normal forms (he said they look for at least 15%) and the embryologist suggested ICSI as a treatment option.  

We were given various options of self funding, egg sharing and were put on the NHS waiting list.  We're hoping to do a self funded cycle first and see where that takes us.  Just waiting for the clinic to send out some information in the post, at least I think they are as it was all very confusing at the time."

If any of you have any words of wisdom or can tell me a bit about what happens next that would be really helpful.

C
x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Hi Poppetgirl, welcome to the Hull Thread, these boarda are great u will get lots of help.

good luck for you cycle and keep us updated.

just keep positive, really thats all that i can say.

ive just made it to the top of the waiting list got the call 11 months to the day, just waiting for AF on saturday before i can call the clinic to have my bloods tests done, then we have a open evening on 17th April at the clinic. so as soon as thats happened im hoping we can start out first round of ICSI in May.

Good Luck and Hope you get everything you dream of.

Look forward to chatting to you.

Did xxx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Poppetgirl,

Couldn't read and run, thought I had best say hello!
I had Icsi treatment at hull last year with egg share and as you can see all worked out great for us! We had to self fund as we have a DD already, so we went down the egg sharing route as treatment worked out cheaper. If you want any advice or questions answered, please ask and we will try to help. The staff at hull are brilliant! Will bow you some bubbles for luck!

Rach, Hope all is going great!

Did, not long now? Oh April Tomorrow, just think 3 weeks till day 1! WAHOO!

Take care everyone.

   

Jen x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Did, we typed at the same time!

How are you? 

Jen x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Hi Jen, im good, getting excited now knowing April is here.

got to ring clinic on monday, for my bloods, going to ask them then what the chances of us starting on this cycle are, have told myself it probably wont happen tho and it will be may but still, its not that long away i suppose!!

How's Cam? love the new pic, bet you DD is loving being a big sister!! Hope your well and enjoying being a new Mummy and he isnt tirering you out to much LOL

Take Care xxx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

He's tiring me out a lot but wouldn't change it for the world. He sleeps all day and is awake all night, all good fun! And DD is obsessed with him, she even changed a dirty nappy the other day! 

Pic is so cute isn't it. 

I have everything crossed and serious PMA for you for April but if not may. It would be May before you started DR so hopefully it will be this cycle.           It works out. If not, a month isn't ong to wait. 

Jen x


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Did and Jen

Thanks for your replies.  I've been following this board for a week or so, so I feel like I know a little bit about everyone already.  Thats why I thought it best that I post and stop being a silent stalker.

Did - I think if we self fund the first cycle we will be at that information evening too. Had a very confusing time when I had my bloods done last week.  I said that we had decided to self fund a cycle and what did I need to do now.  She said that the waiting list was very short at the minute and was checking to see if we qualified for funding, though we'd not been put on the list yet. Not surprising as we only filled in the form the Monday before last. She said they had to write to us and offer us the funding and that there was an information evening in April which we would probably get invited to. I'm presuming that we'd only need the information evening if we were self funding at this point as Prof Killick said the waiting list was around 9 months at the minute. He also mentioned (very quietly) that they have had a pregnancy success rate of 50% since January which gives us a little hope.
So now we're waiting to see if anything turns up in the post, think I'll give them till next week and ring if I still don't know what's happening. I hate not being in control of everything.

Jen - good to know I have someone to ask if we go down the egg share route.  We did think about it but as the genetic tests take 4 months to come back from Leeds we didn't want to wait that long.  But if the first cycle doesn't work then I think I would definitely do it.  Just looking on these boards there are so many women who depend on people like you to help give them their dream too, so I think its a great thing to do if you can. 
Your little boy is absolutely gorgeous, with a cute face like that I'm sure any sleepless nights are more than worth it!!  

I'll keep you posted on whether I hear anything.

Claire
x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi Poppetgirl

Just wanted to show my face and say hi  

It is all really confusing when you start out isnt it, i used to keep ringing the clinic and saying  " tell me again what happens, im confused!!! ( easily done with me )  

I think everyone has to go the the information evening whether your NHS or Self funded... its just a tour of the clinic and they go through the basics of what happens.  We opted to wait for NHS  as i always thought if i was lucky enough to get a BFP, if i wanted a sibling i would have to pay for the next cycle as i would have a child then and wouldnt be offered it for free, so decided to save the money incase it was needed later for future tx, if you get whay i mean. As it happens i was EXTREMELY lucky and only had one cycle....

Did - Oooooohhhhh, not long now!!!

Rach - Hows the headaches going? Not too bad i hope

Hi to everyone else, ill go post on the other thread now to you  lot  
S
xx


----------



## JagCat (Dec 29, 2008)

Hello,  

Sorry to butt in on this thread, but you all sound like you have got good experience with this whole baby making stuff.

I would like to talk to anyone who has had experiences with Mr Bierfleit from the womens and childrens  hospital in hull.

I've been trying to conceive for 2 years, there are no problems with my husband, just me not ovulating (possibly due to being on the pill for 15 years, but i have ovulated on chlomid as we did get pregnant on the first round but Miscarried at 11 weeks.

i've just finished my 5th round of chlomid and have an appointment on 23rd April with "one of Mr Bierfleits members of staff" why do they never let you see the main man - do they not realise how frustrating this all is??  

Anyway i just wondered what they are going to suggest next and i thought someone on this thread may have had experiences with him.

Any replies would be much appreciated. 

Thanks

JagCat x 

  Logged


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Jagcat,

I have no experience of chlomid etc so can't help on any advice at the mo. But I do like to chat though so post anytime. I'm sure there will be someone along soon who can help you more. 

Poppetgirl, are your bloods due soon? I am losing track of dates etc at the mo, can't remember what day it is a lot of the time!       Hope things happen soon for you.

Did, 2 weeks till your walk round, have you had any news on your bloods and whether you will be go this cycle? Fingers crossed things work out sooner rather than later!

Rach, hope you cycle is all going well and follies are growing fast.

Jen x


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Jen

We had some fantastic news on Friday - we've got NHS funding already!   Which we weren't really expecting as we were told the list was nine months long, hence why we were going to self fund a cycle first.  I still can't really believe it, I spoke to someone on Friday just to ask what I needed to be doing about sorting out a self funding cycle and she said she was just writing to us with an offer of NHS funding. Apparently they have just got more funding through and are able to start more peoples treatment straight away. The letter came yesterday so its a case of forms to fill and visits to GPs etc.

I had bloods done a couple of weeks ago so I don't think I'll need them doing again, we'll be going to the information evening on 17th April which I think Did is going to too. Then I guess we just take it from there.  Do you know at what point in your cycle they start the treatment? Is it from day 1 or some other point in the cycle?

We're both shocked, excited, nervous....so many emotions at once!! But mostly I feel a wave of relief that finally our dreams might come true.

I need to ring the clinic tomorrow apparently so I'll keep you updated on any further news. 

Jagcat - I'm afraid that I don't have any experience of Clomid either and we're under Professor Killick so I'm no help on that one either. Just wanted to say hi though and hope someone on here can help you.  Good luck with youir treatment!

x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow poppetgirl that is great news! I can't believe how quick it has been.

At the evening on the 17th you will be told more on what to do from there but you call the clinic on day 1 of your cycle after the 17th, (hopefully the 18th or soon after!  ) Then officially your cycle starts that month but treatment doesn't begin till day 21. On day 21 you go in for mock transfer and DR drugs. I had 1 jab of zoladex that lasts 4 weeks but most do the daily jabs, (I am a needle phobic so they did the 1 rather than lots but the lots is supposed to be better to control!) Then I think it was 2 weeks later you go in for a scan to check you are down regulated and the lining of the womb is thin. After this the stimming begins, growing lots of follicles and eggs. Again another daily jab and a scan after a week. The scan is to check follicle numbers and size. The its a scan every other day to see how they are growing and to check when they are ready for egg collection. You have the trigger jab 36hours before egg collection i think. Nothing was any where near as bad as I expected. Thought I would be a hormonal wreck but just had a few little headaches from the DR. 

It will be so nice for you and Did to meet up at the evening. I think they should put up posters for this site as I found it a huge help and lots of support. So happy for you though, we need lots of BFP's on this thread. And Hull's success rate is looking very good!

Got to go to bath the little fella, 

Can't wait for the 17th now, but probably not as excited as you both!

Jen x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Long time no speak from me. I'm busy moving house at the moment and I'm temporarily living with the outlaws so I don't get much chance to come online.
Anyway, I just wanted to welcome Poppetgirl and Jagcat to the Hull thread. This site is a godsend and it is great to have cycle buddies.

Jagcat-I don't know who that consultant is either I'm afraid. Can I just say though that I was under Mr McGuinness and I often saw his registrar who was really good. You can request to see the man himself but you might have to wait a bit longer. I'm really sorry about your miscarriage  

Poppetgirl-all the best. I think they get more money in April so that was obviously good timing! 

Didabuf-not long now   

Rach-how are you?

Vicky-hi  

I've already 'spoken' to the rest of you on the other thread so don't think I'm ignoring you  

Take care all

Sarah x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Hi Everyone,  just called clinic got my blood tests in the morning, as its going to take a week or so to get my results back i know i wont be starting on this cycle (i need a Hep C test) but its so exciting knowing i will be ringing this time next month to tell them its my day one!! and be starting 21 days later. but i will ask all the same tomorrow but do expect it to be next month!!
gives me a few more weeks to loose a few lbs and stop eating so much chocolate!!!
been off the booze for a month now, really want my body to be be in the best shape possible!!!

Popet girl - WOW you are so lucky that you have got funding!! how exciting, and it saves so much time having to think about it. it will be exactly a year tomorrow since we were put on the list so u have been very lucky!!! we had to wait to start in april due to funding!

is your day one soon after the info evening, mine is 2nd May so if what all these lovely people tell us is right and we start on day 21, we will start drugs on 22nd May, seems so long away but im sure it will fly by.
so yea you will be seeing me on friday 17th!!!

Jadcat - sorry i cant help either, nothing would help us apart from ICSI so we have had to go straight for that.

mrsmc - hope the "inlaws" computer isnt stressing you out too much, LOL.

Jen - i agree about this site, it has helped me loads since we started the rolercoaster.

had a strange moment last night when i gave my friend some money for a hen night in july. but going by rough dates if it takes 6 weeks for DRing and stimms, egg collection / transfer will be around the dates of the hen night, was gutted cos id loved to have gone and have paid my money incase anything happens and im able to but also excited knowing why i couldnt go. just told my friend i was going into hospital around then, although think she had an idea of why.

Hope everyone is well 

Did
xxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Did

Good to hear things are moving along nicely for you, I bet it feels great for you that things are now getting into motion.

I did think twice about posting that we'd got NHS funding already   as I felt so guilty for not having to wait on a waiting list for months like a lot of people. I thought of you as I knew you had waited nearly a year already.  We've been incredibly lucky which is something we're not used to - luck seems to look the other way in our life it seems, but we do have rare moments to make up for it.

Day 1 of my next cycle is due to fall on the 16th or 17th April 2009 believe it or not, so hopefully we'll be starting straight away. I asked at the clinic whether Day 1 had to fall after our meeting and she said it wouldn't matter. If AF does arrive that day you'll spot me at the evening as the crabby one, being sulky with DH and hacked off about having cramps!! 

I'm also trying to lose a few extra pounds as my BMI is higher than I'd like, and what is good for me, and I want to feel like I'm doing something proactive.

Jen - thanks for all the information you posted for me, you're a star!!! It really helps having info from people who have experienced it first hand.  Think you're more excited than me sometimes but you know what you get at the end of it all so I can understand why!  

Mrsmc - thanks for the welcome!!

Been a tough week this week. Four of my friends had baby boys in the space of about 3 days!!  I've been surprisingly ok through it all though, I'm tougher than I thought. I would normally have balled my eyes out for a couple if days but I haven't been too bothered by it all. I can't decide if I'm becoming emotionally detached from people having babies or if I'm learning how to cope - hope its the latter!!

Right guys I'm going - take care everyone
xx

ooooh just discovered another page of smileys, think I'll make use of them next time


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Morning, well been for my bloods!!
asked about starting and it will start on my next cycle, so this time next month ill be ringing them with my day one.

but then then dropped a bomb shell, my smear is out of date so i need a new one doing, even tho because they changed the age for them i shouldnt be hvaing one till next year.
rang my surgery up and they said there is such a waiting list for them... i told them it was urgent as i needed it for IVF, anyway she has booked me in for 21st but said the tests can take up 2 6 weeks cos there is so many people going for them (i know its good and all that jade goody raised awareness but i want mine to come back super quick, dont want anything delaying my teatment).

Popet - awww you shouldnt be worried, at the end of the day were all starting, if you have only had 2 wait 2 weeks, its OK, me and DP are alot younger then most people anyway so were just grateful that they are even letting us have treatment.

wow your so lucky that your day 1 is when the evening is, youll be getting cracked on with it straight away.
hahaha i know what the feeling rubbish is and craps im experiencing it right now!!!!!

well went to weight watchers last night and lost another lb, so when i got weighed today at the clinic my BMI was down to to a decent point, so im happy about that!! still want to loose a few more yet (well actually lots more).

Hope everyone is well.

xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi to all those who remember me, Im back.. after a long time away... what alot I need to catch up on!!! so much has happened... Jen congrats on ur baby boy he gorg xx

DP back at work & we have finally managed to raise some funds!!! & were ready to rock & roll... I had my bloods done on Monday & DP has seamen evaluation next week & open evening in May... also smear due so got that next week aswell... providing all tests come back clear we should be ready to start after the open evening... so excited..

I am going to read the posts now & try to catch up with whats been happening on this Hull Clinic thread xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi all, well have been feeling abit down and negative just lately..  dont know why..anyhow, i start stimming tomorrow night (fri 10th) so will see how i feel then, sorry bout the me post but i cant seem to focus on much and am feeling a little detached, sorry.x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Zarah, Not heard from you in  ages! Bet you can't believe you are nearly there. Can't believe we were nearly starting together. Are you still egg sharing? My boy is gorgeous isn't he! 

Rach, Don't be negative, I'm sure it will be this time for you. Stay positive.        

Hi everyone else, going to bed now, making the most of sleep time.

Jen x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Jen... I am still going to egg share.. after your open evening how long did it take them to match you up with someone for your egg share?
I can't believe we were going to start together & now you have a beautiful baby boy!! hopefully my turn will come this time.. I believe in fate so maybe it just wasn't meant to be for me last year! I have a good feeling about it now (fingers crossed) I am very positive & I am going to stay that way.. I am very excited I just hope all bloods & seman test come back ok & I hope my smear teat results dont take to long either!! its all wait wait wait isnt it?
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Zarah-hello again. Great news about the funds. Wishing you all the best   

Rach-chin up chuck   It's such a rollercoaster isn't it? Hopefully you feel better now you're stimming. I always found that downregging was the worst as it takes ages. 

Sorry it's short. Hi to everyone sending you all lots of    

Take care 
Sarah x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Did, Poppet, less than a week to go for the evening!

OOOHHHHH exciting.

[fly]           [/fly]

Hope everyone is well, Hi Zarah, Jaggcat, Rach, and anyone else.

Jen x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi everyone

DP had bloods & seman evaluation done today.. I have my smear test later today   so thats a few more steps further!!! I am attending the open evening in May.. I would be greatful if those who are attending the April open evening could tell me all about it so I know what to expect xx

Jen Im not sure if you read my last post..but how long after your open evening did it take for the clinic to find you a match for your egg share?? and I hope Im not asking out of turn here but how much did you end up paying out altogether?? feel free not to answer that if its too personal xxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi guys

Well counting down the days till Friday's group session.  Was feeling excited before where as now I'm starting to feel a bit apprehensive. 
Typical me though, always start to feel nervous before doing something Ive not done before, even if it is for my own good!!
Also starting to stress about when to tell work - if I'm going to be having time off every other day at some point I'm going to have to tell one of my bosses.  Not the sort of conversation you look forward to though, especially as I have 3 bosses and all are male.  Thing is I don't want 2 of them to know as they aren't so good at keeping things quiet even if you ask them to, and I don't want everyone at work to know. Oh dear - will have to bite the bullet eventually!

Hope everyone is doing ok.

Zarah - I'm sure between me and Did we can fill you in on what happens at the evening so you're prepared for yours.

Take care

xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

hi poppetgirl... Im feeling the same about work.. I dont want to tell anyone but I myself have been wondering what I am going to say when it comes to taking time off... I have been thinking that I might just say I have to have blood tests taken every other day but I dont want to discuss why... Im sure that should be good enough.. well Im hoping so anyway!!

xx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Zarah - Its so frustrating isn't it. Some of us just want to get through it by telling as few people as possible. I don't think I can win either way - if I don't tell them and start taking time off every other day they're bound to make some sort of comment. Plus there comes the days when you need the whole day off, maybe at short notice. I don't want to be put in the position where they say I can't have time off so I'm thinking the honest approach will work best for me.
Thing is, if you take time off at my place with noone knowing what you're doing they automatically assume you're going for a job interview!! Whatever happened to having a private life!
How are you feeling at the minute? Are you excited, nervous or neither yet?

xx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Zarah, sorry meant to answer your questions but baby brain here forgot! Sorry  

After my evening walk round it was a few months before we were matched. They were taking a while to match as they had to update the list for people wanting donor eggs and they were waiting on a lot of replies to letters. I think in general they say to expect it to take an extra month or 2 but they will start to look for a match as soon as your test results come back. Hopefully you will be found a match soon. Have you had the counselling appointment yet? It is compulsory when donating. I rang and got that sorted early so as nothing would hold us up. I also rang every week to see where they were for matching, made sure they remembered me!
As for cost, the egg share and HFEA fee was about 1750. We had to pay for initial consultations and tests and to freeze a sample so it was more than this at final cost for everything but the main was the cost to share and HFEA. Hope you get your results back quick.

Poppet, try not to worry, I know what you mean about telling work, Zarah's idea is a good one and I think the clinic can be quite flexible. It is only the last week really where the hospital trips are quite frequent.

Got to go, little man is crying, he has a really bad few hours in the evening, very grumpy!

Jen x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Poppetgirl - Im feeling excited & nervous really.. just can't wait for treatment to start.. then I will do nothing but worry!!! but this thread helps you stay positive there have been so many BFPs from the Hull Clinic.. its hard to think that it won't work.. 

Jen - I have already had the councilling we did that last time so I dont have to go again this time.. I was surprised at the cost I thought they told us it would cost around £1000 when egg sharing.. not including consultation & s/evaluation (we have already paid for these).. I must have that wrong.. think I need to ring them up & find out

xxx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Zarah,

Just had a thought. Are you having ICSI or IVF. We had ICSI so I think we might have had to pay for the ICSI procedure too.  think that is about 600. I would ring and ask though so you don't get any suprises. Our's was more than we expected all together but not that bad.

Stay positive girls, Hull clinic is great and as you say, lotd of BFP's!

Jen x


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Jen - I think you're right about the difference in price.  From the leaflet I have on egg sharing it costs £875 for an IVF egg share and another £750 on top for the ICSI treatment, then I think its HFEA fees on top. So for those of us who need ICSI it is slightly more expensive.
How's Cameron getting on? Is he a little angel? I'm sure you probably post on another thread about how he's getting on, but depending on my mood I avoid those threads sometimes.

Zarah - I think I'm going to be a fruit loop by the end of all this. If hormones aren't bad enough at causing mood swings, the constant swinging from excited to nervous to scared really isn't helping either. I need a distraction! Poor DH doesn't know whether to speak to me somedays bless him.

xx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Poppet,

I had a thought that could be it. ICSI is quite expensive really. Cam is brill. I am so in love with my little man. After so many years of trying I still look at him and can't believe he is mine sometimes. We have another thread for hull bumps and babies, so lots of baby talk on that thread. This is the board for support through treatment, which I hope I can offer a little bit of! 

Looking forward to hearing all your dates for DR and stimms etc. Lots of good luck dancing goes on then!

Jen x


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Jen you've been fantastic so far!! I think you know more than the clinic sometimes!  

I can't wait to have the feeling you've just described (though obviously I will wait), he must be like the light at the end of a long tunnel, and he was very keen to meet you!!
xx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Wow, its all go on this thread isnt it!!  Everyone seems to be starting at the same time!!

Good luck for the open evening, it all seemed very real after i had been to that, and felt like a huge step in the right direction after years of waiting.

Rach - Chin up hunny, D`rging was the worst bit for me too it seemed to go on forever.....Hopefully your stimms wont be to bad, sending you lots of happy thoughts          Nobody was more convinced than me that it wasnt going to work after i had disasterous d`ring, cysts and a distinct lack of follicles, and look what i got!!!  So lots of   to you and your DH, and of course to little Glen xx


S
xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all.. thanks for replies

what is ICSI? I think Im just having IVF but not sure now   

xxxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

I have just researched ICSI.... I now know what it is!! I think!!  is it for male infertility?? if it is I don't think we need that.. but I suppose I won't know for sure until DPs seman evaluation results come back..


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

ICSI is when they inject the sperm into the egg and IVF is when the egg and te sperm are put in a petri dish and left to get on with it themselves.  ICSI is used if theres poor motility or not many sperm.

Very technical description from me, hopefully someone who can word things better will come along and put it nicely  

S
xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Good Luck with the open evening girls...... don't forget to tell me all about it xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Have fun at your open evening ladies! Soon be day 1! How exciting.

Zarah, If you don't need ICSI it will be quite a bit cheaper for you by the looks of it. The HFEA fee is about 200 though that they add on, quite a lot really for what it is. It will soon be your turn.

Take care everyone.

Jen x


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks Jen and Zarah

Here's hoping it's not too scary!!  I'm on Day 1 today, so I've rung the clinic already and I just have to wait for appointments to come through in the post. It's all moving very quickly for us but I'm now realising that's a good thing becasue I dwell too much if I have time to think. So, roll on Day 21!!!

Zarah - I'll post what happens as soon as I can so you know what's around the corner.

Talk soon
xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Good luck for the open evening-eek! it's all happening now. It's great to see this thread active again.

Take care

Sarah x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Hi Ladies, hope everyone is well. 
so here we are, its all go from here.

popetgirl. wow youll be starting just as im calling them with my day 1! fingers crossed for us.

and Zarah...

well the info evening. get there, sign some more forms, nothing of any interest just personal details and a form to ask if you mind them contacting you regarding research etc.
then a quick look round the unit, just have a look in the rooms, see what its all about.

then to a big room where EVERYONE is, all th staff and all the other couples, a quick introductions to who all the staff are and then a power point presentation about how the IVF / ICSI works.
questions after and then time to stay behind and ask all the staff any others questions you may have.

hour and a half thats all it took.
ive seen most the unit before, but was nice to go and get the low down on how the cycle works.

bet you cant wait zarah, i know i cant!!

couldnt belive how many people where threre, strange, and then found out this week that i know 2 other couples are going through IVF they have already started tho- always think your the only person going through it though

hope everyone is OK. zarah any more questions, just ask... ill try help,

xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for the info Didabuf... Im kinda dreading the open evening just because Im so bothered I see someone I know there.. I know they will be in the same position as me but I want to keep it all a secret not sure why really!!  thats just how I feel.. 
Good luck with everything ur so close now.... can't wait for my turn xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi everyone

Everything Did mentioned about the evening was spot on, it wasn't half as bad as I thought it would be but then I'm not sure what I was expecting really.
The only thing I'd add that was clarified at the evening was the policy on SET that came in during January 2009.  For those women under 35 the policy is to put one Day 5 blastocyst back if possible.  If there aren't enough good looking embryos at Day 3 then they may choose to put back two Day 3 embryos instead. For those over 35 the policy appears to be two automatically I think. They talk everything over with you before making a decision though. The other thing we were told afterwards was that our PCT now pays for the freezing and storage of any embryos if you are funded, which they previously didn't do.
I was amazed by how many people were at the evening, I think there was somewhere between 30 -40 people.  The staff were more than happy to stay behind afterwards to answer any one to one questions you had - though I had a hungry husband to contend with by the end!  

I know the next step for me is to wait for my appointment pack to come through, with the consent forms etc.  Then I'll be having my DR appointment and mock ET in about three weeks time.  Going to try my best to get my mind and body ready in those three weeks to be well prepared for what's ahead.

Did - I think it's great that I know someone going through this at the same time and I have my fingers crossed for us both, let's hope it's first time lucky for both of us!

Zarah - good luck to you too and try not to worry about the evening. I know how you feel about wanting to keep it a secret, but if there is anyone there you know its only because they want exactly what you want and they may be wanting to keep it a secret too and feeling as worried as you are about seeing someone. Chances are, they'll all be complete strangers who you never see again. Be optimistic that there is noone there that you know.

xx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi to everyone, just a flying visit, Glad the walk round went well. Can't wait to hear dates!

Will do a long post tomorrow, time for bed.

Jen x


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

hiya ladies, sorry i havent been about much but i have been lurking, well, trigger for me tonight so i am in wed morning..ahhh...PMA,PMA,PMA!!
i have also had the talk about ohss AGAIN but we are aware and are all agreed to go for it, i was down to 1 amp for the last 4 days so a really low dose and i still have 23 folicle they are going to drain, i had 26 last time and was down to 2 amps so they said i just react well to stims, hey i was talking to a fellow jabber in the clinic and she said they do saturday transfers now, has anyone been on a weekend?
love to all.xxxxx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Rach,

All sounding great! No idea on saturday transfers i'm afriad, mine was wednesday! 23 Follies though, lets hope they get tons of eggs and lots of embies. Got to dance to such good news!

[fly]              [/fly]

Hi to evryone else.

Poppet, have you got the dates through yet? Not long now!

You to Did, wahoo!

Zarah, Have you got the date for the May walk round? Any news on finding a recepient?

Jen x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Hi Everyone just a quick post as i really should get some work done.

getting busy on here. hoping for lots of   soon.

Just had a text off a very close friend to say she is 11 weeks PG (just had first scan), so so happy for her, as she got married back in August so it is the perfect situation but i must say it is the first time i have actually been gutted about  someone being PG, its strange cos im only gutted cos i know the ICSI mite not work and then i know ill be even more gutted!!
anyway dont wanna think like that, i really am so happy for them both.

im getting excited... every morning when i go into the bathroom and take my pill, another one down and a little bit closer to calling the clinic to say im ready to start.
smear tonite so once thats done, all my tests are done.

hope evryone is well.

Did xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all..

good luck tomorrow Rach..

Jen.. my open evening is 15th May.. recipient has not been mentioned to me yet.. I think they're waiting for all blood, seman & smear results to come back 1st.. seman results should be back this week.. I will only hear about bloods if anything is wrong which I think I would of heard by now & only had smear last tues & the nurse said results take 2/3 weeks

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi guys

Just a quickie as I try to wolf down my dinner!

Jen - I've not got my appointments yet, but I only rang on Friday so I'm thinking it will take about a week for them to come through. I'm just trying to relax and practise positive thinking whilst I'm waiting.

Did - I know exactly how you feel about that "gutted" feeling when you find out someone else is pregnant. I've had that feeling plenty over the past couple of years. Just have to keep believing that its your turn next, and now we're starting treatment its even more of a possibility! Hope the smear results come back nice and early for you  

Rach - how are things? How are you feeling now?

Zarah - Won't be long before you're jumping on the bandwagon, so to speak. Not long at all now till your evening and then there will be loads of us on here having treatment. 

Sorry if I've missed anyone but got to fly

xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Just popping on to send lots of     to Rach-hope everything goes well

Hi to everyone else

Sarah x


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

hi all, just a quicky im afraid..well they decided to go for the biggest 11 to drain (as i had a few refill last time) so 11 folicles and 11 eggies! i am very pleased with the way they have done eveything this time, was thinking they were being over cautious early on but i have felt much more comfortable this time and i am pleased with what we got, they are ringing me on Fri but are talking about a blast transfer on monday so thats exciting!so its either a 3 day transfer on saturday or the blast on monday!...off to take some painkillers now and have a nice snooze..xx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Rach

Congrats on the 11 eggies 

So excited  - will be keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!!!!

xx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Rach,

Glad all went well, they do sound to be keeping a close eye on you which is great to stop OHSS. 11 is great, can't wait to hear if its blasts or not, let us know if you are there saturday or monday.
Sending lots of          Hope you are feeling well.

Hi to Did, Poppet and Zarah.

Jen x


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi guys  

Just to let you know I got my appointment pack in the post today.  Got the DR and Mock ET appointment on 7 May and the follow up DR scan on 22 May, which I think is when I start stimming (please correct me if I'm wrong because the timeline sheet I got at the group evening got a little confusing for us around that part). Lots of consent forms etc to fill in for some of the procedures, but nothing too bad.
I've decided not to tell work anything as yet, I'm just playing it by ear and seeing how it all goes first.  Work is really going to start to get busy around late May, early June so I'll have to figure out someway of staying stress free. Any tips on that gratefully received!

Rach - can I ask how you found the egg collection procedure?  Is it a painful procedure or did you find it ok?


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

morning all....

poppetgirl, i found it quite painful this time because one of my ovaries was under my uterus and difficult to get to but they do give you quite a bit of the sedation drugs so you shouldnt feel any pain just discomfort..

well we had the phone call this morning and out of the 11 collected we have 6 fertilised normally! we have 2x4 cells and 4 at 2 cell stage, she said they are very good and all but one graded at a 3 (4 being the highest as you know) i am going for a 3 day transfer with the 2 front runners in the morning...ohhhh i am so glad we got a good number to choose from! i was a bit worried as my dose of stimms was significantly lower than last time, i was on 4 amps last time reduced to 3 then 2, this time i was started on 3 then 2 then one for the last week, hope everyone one is good and well...off to see how peroni is on the other thread now....byeeeee!


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Morning,

wow Rach thats really good. Lots of   and     for you and your egg transfer!!

Popetgirl - eeeekkk how exciting really not long for you. ive got exactly a week left of my pill, so ill be calling them the week you start.
How do you feel about SET?

Zarah - May will be here before you know it for your info evening  

loving this nice weather, shame ive got to work (especially seen as i had last week off and it was rubbish - but thats just my luck)
hope its nice this weekend, got lots to be doing in our little garden.

hi to everyone ive missed and hope your all well.

Did xx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi folks

Rach -   and   with the ET tomorrow, I hope it all goes well for you.  Can I ask whether you had the option to go to Blastocyst stage or not or was it the clinic's choice for a 3 day transfer?  I'm just trying to figure out how they approach all that - sorry that I keep bugging you with questions!!!!

Did - wow, only a couple of weeks left for you then! I've had mixed emotions about SET, when they first mentioned about it I was disappointed, mainly because I thought it would reduce our chances - but offset with the fact that they now try to go with Day 5 transfers I can see that they are trying to compensate by putting back stronger embies if they can.  It sounded at the meeting as though even under 35's get the option to have 2 x Day 3 embies back still, but only 1 if they get to Day 5. Is that how you understood it?
The consent forms I got through ask you to tick how many you will consent to have put back and the options are 1 or 2.
I can see the logic in putting only one back in first cycles of treatment because until you've been through one cycle you don't know how easily you may get pregnant - for those who have had a few failed cycles I think 2 should be allowed at either Day 3 or 5.  For those people who are having to pay for their treatment I think that maybe the decision should be theirs and not the clinic's.

What do you think about it all?

 to everyone else!!!
xx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Hi Poppet Like you i have mixed emotions.

i understoood it as not being a set policy as it was only new but they would decide if you could have two or now. and as i am still so young i have a feeling i wont be given the option although i do hope we get a choice, as i feel that we should.
im thinking along the lines of if i have 1 back and it doesnt work im always going to wonder what would of happened if we had of had two put back.
and if we have 2 and it works and we get a BFP with 1 bambino then im going to wornder if it would of happened if they have only put one back!! (hope that makes sense)
dont get me wrong there would be no problem with twins, we have discussed that but i just want the best chance at it.

oh my god just been speaking to more people today that have been going through IVF, its one of those things you think you are the only person going through and in reality its very common.

Did xxx


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

poppetgirl, i dont mind all the questions at all..they said when i went to my down reg appointment they would discuss blasts so when i went for my ec they didnt book me in for transfer, they said the embryoligist (sp?) would have a look on friday (today) and give us a ring in the morning, and on the phone she said that we had 2 front runners so would book me in for the morning, she also said that she will have a look again in the morning and if the others had caught up and all where at the same stage then she will ring me at 8am and change it for the blast transfer on monday morning i dont think it will be on monday so i am arranging things for the morning.x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Ladies..

good luck for tomorrow Rach     

I have just been catching up on all your recent posts.. but because Im not at that stage yet I don't understand most of it!!   but it all sounds very exciting..

DPs seman results didn't arrive this week & we were told they would!!.. we haven't heard anything about our blood tests which we had 2/3wks ago so Im assuming everything is ok as they said we would only hear if there was a problem.. I just want to get started.. I hope it doesn't drag on too long after the open evening..

have a great weekend everyone, enjoy the sunshine xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Rach, was checking for news, hope transfer went well if t was this morning and you are enjoying your first day of being PUPO!

Hi to did and poppet. great to hear the dates, and did yours will be soon.

Zarah, chase u chase up chase up! I would ring on monday. I did a lot of chasing as it is the best way to get matched fast. Just explain you were told the results would be here by now and you are just checking to make sure nothing gets delayed. They cn just check your notes to see and if they aren't there they know how to chase them up.

Take care everyone.

Jen x


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

hiya ladies...

well it all went smoothly yesterday, we have an 8 cell and a 6 cell on board, both were a 3-4 grade so we are very pleased there!
also, we were the only ones in for transfer so it was like a ghost town lol, Mr Mcguiness put ours back for us, he is lovely...our cons was Mr Lesny but i never saw him once this time, infact that was the first time i saw anyone apart from the nurses.
my dp is being a star! he has done everything, i must admit i am getting bored but i just dont want to over do anything, i am going to carry on as normal from tomorrow just without the lifting and stuff oh and i am not driving for the first week, i did that last time and it wasnt too bad...anyway...hows things with everyone else? good i hope....thanks for all your thoughts and well wishes too.xxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

congratulations rach!!

keeping everything crossed for you. sending     and   they stick around

Hi everyone. hope you all had a nice weekend, the weather was fab!! 
hope its nice again for the bank holiday!!
not holding out much hope tho.

popet - next week, be here before you know it, bet your getting excited now!!

xxx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

zarah-just wanted to say hi. Good to hear from you

rach-sending you lots of good vibes and hope you're still taking it nice an easy while those beautiful little embies snuggle in.

Giz xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all

Giz look at ur baby boy he is gorg xx

Hope everythings going well for you Rach   xx

well I rang the clinic this morning.. all blood tests are ok, sperm test was normal & good to use for IVF!!! woo hoo   Im sooooo pleased another massive step forward.. just smear results to come through now should be in next couple of weeks... so hopefully all systems go after our open evening in 2 1/2wks!!!!


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

awww thanks for all the well wishes! they really are appreciated... 
Giz, Zarah is right, he is gorg!
Zarah fab news about your tests.... ...the 2 weeks will fly by!

love and hugs to all i have missed......xxxx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Just popping in to say hi!

Zarah, Rach is right, 2 weeks will fly by and great news about the tests.

Rach, have fingers and toes crossed for you, make sure you are relaxing and being papered. How is Glenn doing now?

Poppet and Did, not long till go go go! I can't believe how fast it feels like things are starting. 

      

Babydust to everyone.

Jen x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

I LOVE THE NHS TODAY
i got my smear test results back already... less then a week!!! AMAZING just goes to show some people actually know what the word URGENT means!!!
Im so happy means we can def start now!!

still 3 weeks away but last pill on friday!!

hope everyone is well

popet - next week not long!!
Zarah - you will be soon, it will fly by.

hi to everyone else!!

  

Did x


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

....yey Did!..that was quick!


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey guys

Did - congrats on getting the smear results back so quick! I was going to ask you today if you'd had them back, don't need to now! Its good to know everything is in place isn't it? Gives you a chance to sit back a bit and relax for a little while.

I am getting rather excited now, though will probably be a iccle bit nervous next week   - but once I've been I'll be fine, always am.
Good to know you're not that far behind me so we can chat about what we're going through and give Zarah a heads up on the treatment at the same time.  I am soooooooo hoping we're all lucky first time.  I've already been thinking how great it would be if we were all successful first time round 'cos then we can compare pregnancies!!  That's me - thoughts always running away with me!!!

Zarah - here's hoping your smear results come through quickly, chase them up if they're taking too long. Bet you're getting excited about your info evening. Do you know when your Day 1 will be after the evening at all?

Rach - I am counting down the days for you, 2ww is always bad, whether we're trying naturally or during treatment I guess its all the same. Sending you lots of babydust    

Hi to Jen, Giz ans Sarah and anyone else I've left out!!

xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi ladies...

Did - u got your smear results back quickly!! I had mine on 14th April & the nurse said 2/3wks so I have got until next tues.. wish it would hurry up   I just don't want any hold backs & that is all Im waiting on now.

Im not sure when my day1 will be after my open evening.. I am due my pariod tomorrow so depending when that arrives I will then be able to work my day 1 out... what happens when day 1 arrives?? what is the next step from that??

I can't stop thinking about it lately.. everywhere I look there are pregnant ladies or new born babies & my best friend is due a baby anytime.. a work colleague is pregnant & my sister is too!!!!! I just want my turn... Im sure you all know those feelings


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Zarah

Yep I think we all know about THOSE feelings when everyone else around you is pregnant. Everytime me and DH hear about someone else we say "Right! We're next - no one else is allowed to queue jump!!"  

Day 1 of your next period (after your group evening) is when you have to ring the clinic and let them know you've started your next cycle.  This means they can get your appointments sorted out for you, which your first is around Day 21 of that same cycle. My Day 21 is next week and thats when I start the down regulation part, where they stop your cycle using drugs so that they can control it from there.  

I'm sure you're smear results will turn up in plenty of time!  

xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for the info Poppet xxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Thought I'd share how daft I am with all of you -  kept reading on the boards about people being PUPO.  I thought it meant Potential Unborn Person Onboard - just discovered it doesn't mean that at all!!  

Thought it was quite funny though!!!!!!


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

well done popet!!! must admit at first i wondered, but after a few searchers i soon found out!!

zarah, i wasnt expecting mine back that quick at all. i asked the nurse to put URGENT required for IVF treatment, but i was still expecting it to be about 3 weeks, i was gobsmacked when it came back on tuesday!!!

xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

I have heard from the clinic today.. we have to go for an egg sharing discussion on 12th May.. I hope we don't have to have a councilling appointment again or that will delay things abit longer.. we had one in 2007 when we were going to do it then so Im hoping I dont have to go again  

I just have this feeling that they will be delays!!!!  

xx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Girls,

sorry not posted been so busy, I have been reading though!

Zarah, hope its just the signing of consent forms etc. Don't think it will be counselling as they would tell you that over the phone I would have thought. Silly question I know but have you paid yet? We had an appointment to sign paperwork and to pay! Do you know if you have been matched yet?

Poppet and Did, can't believe things will start soon for you both. We want more BFP's!

Rach,         

Sorry its a quick one, will do a long post soon.

Jen n Cam x


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks Zarah  

Just wanted to sprinkle some fairy dust as it sounds as though things are hotting up on this board with a few of you starting treatment at around the same time.

    

Giz xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all..

Jen - I haven't been asked to pay yet.. maybe thats what we will be told at the discussion.. I haven't been matched yet either so maybe thats another thing we will find out on the 12th at the egg share discussion... its getting nearer!!!!


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Rach, hope your 2ww if going well lots more    and some   .

Poppet, Tomorrow, i bet your so excited!! let me know how it goes!!

Zarah, Not long now, only next week, hope everything goes well for you at your Egg share meeting and the open evening.

Jen, hope your little man is doing well.

Just called the clinic cos its my 1st Day so my appointsment should be sent out by next week and by my calculations it should be 26th May which will be nice cos i have the week off work.
How exciting!!

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi guys

Well my first appointment is nearly here. Not feeling too worried, which is good, just hoping everything goes smoothly and I remember everything they tell me.

Did - congrats on your Day 1   seems weird congratulating people on the first day of AF, but hey! I'll be sure to let you in on what happens.  I'm really hoping its all straightforward and I can just get on with starting the treatment. Won't be long now before you're at this stage!!

Zarah - let us know how you get on at your meeting, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you get your match soon so you can start the treatment without any delays

Rach - Are you getting any symptoms at all?  Is it too early for that? Sending lots of   your way  

Hi to Jen, Giz and all the other girls who pop on here to look after us all. What would we do without you!!

xxx


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

hello girls.....

                      Well i am sat here waiting patiently..............NOT!....AARRGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!.....ITS DRIVING ME CRAZY!!!!!!!!!!!!!

aww well i should feel better after that but i dont...i have a few "symptoms" i just think i am imagining them all the time..i have sore (.Y.)'s BUT not as sore when i was on the last 2ww (Glenn) a spaced out kinda feeling and in the afternoon and evening i have had a few odd dizzy type feelings, headaches all day long and a sore tum low down (3 days now)..lol i keep flashing my (.Y.) at dp asking him if they look more veiny, he aint complaining! joking aside though, i have another 5 days to go and it is really starting to get to me.. ..i just cant cope with it, if it doesnt work i dont think i could go through it again i really dont, i even thought about testing early, i have been counting the days since trigger shot and its 16 days SO if i was to test then the stuff should have left my body surely? god its doing my head in! i am on the 2ww board but its like i dont belong there cos i am (in my mind) here..does that make sense?
will catch up with where you all are later...sorry for the me post.. ....back soon.xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all..

only 5days Rach... u can do it.. time just flys by at the moment.. hang on in there    

pop & did.. keep me informed with all your going ons.. because hopefully I will only be a month behind you both & its great info for me.. thanks girls..

I have chased up my smear results today & after having a good rant at my GP's receptionist.. she phoned the hospital to check if they had my results.. & guess what they haven't even tested it yet!!!!!   she explained my situation & they said they will rush it through & send it straight to the IVF clinic by my open evening date... I will believe that when I see it!!! . I knew things wouldn't be plain sailing... I can't cope with delays!!! now Im thinking what if something is wrong & it doesn't come back negative!! listen at me still ranting!!! 

xxxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Awww Rach, I really feel for you.  Hang on in there, you've got this far without testing which is great.  Do you want to risk testing early and getting a false negative because its too early? You know we're all as desperate as you to know, but happy to wait!! Sending you  a big  , be strong hun!

I have an aversion to pregnancy tests because the only ones I've taken have all been negative.  I've only ever tested if I've been a few days late and so it got to the point where I would only test if I was very late, which I never am.  I'm wondering if I'll even want to test on my OTD because part of me got to the point where I hated pregnancy tests because I didn't like having to look at them and be disappointed. I'm definately not one of those POAS addicts!!

Zarah - well done on chasing up your results.  I'm sure they will turn up on time and be fine, don't worry about them now, you've done all you can from your end, the rest is in other peoples hands. I'm sure once you've had your evening and know whats happening you'll start to relax a little.  This IVF lark is good at forcing us to be patient!!!

Have a great evening everyone

xx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi guys

Well, we went for our DR appointment today and it all went fine. Feeling really good now and very excited!! 

It was a three part appointment which involved a mock ET, filling in consent forms and then the injection demonstration.
The mock ET was fine, just like having a smear done except your legs are in stirrups. It didn't hurt at all, wasn't even that uncomfortable either.  Alison, the nurse I saw, said that so long as you're relaxed it doesn't hurt.  She said some people feel discomfort when they put the catheter in, but I didn't feel a thing. The nurse you see does the procedure so its quite routine, DH came in with me but stayed at the non-action end (i.e. my head!)  I think the most traumatic part was trying to get my very long hair in a hair net   
We then went into a consultation room to fill in the consent forms, that part is all very routine just a lot of signing and making sure they have all the paperwork they need.
Then we had the injection demonstration.  You get given a blue bag which has all your syringes and needles in along with a little plastic bucket which is for putting your used syringes in.  If you're funded you also get handed all your drugs in a brown bag.  We've got all the drugs, including the stimulation drugs and they are currently chilling in my fridge!!
Alison then went through showing us how to draw the drugs into the syringe and how to administer the injection.  I then had to copy exactly what she'd done so that I was happy I knew what I was doing.  I was also given the option to inject myself in my abdomen with an empty syringe which I did, as i wanted to be sure I'd be ok when I have to do it later.
The needle is sooooooooooooooooooo small and it doesn't hurt going in at all, though it may sting a bit when there are actually drugs in the syringe.  But I feel very relaxed about it now because I know I'll be able to do it.
So Did and Zarah - if you're reading this, there is nothing to worry about at all.  In fact you'll probably feel more relaxed afterwards. If there's anything else you want to know about the appointment just ask. 

Rach - one day down, not long to go now!  Hope you're managing to find stuff to do to occupy your mind - I'm sure its difficult but you're doing great!!!!!!!!

Ah well, back to work this afternoon   would much rather be sat in the garden on a nice day like this.

xxx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Oooh, lots going on on here!!

Rach - step away from the pee stick        Dont test early!!!!

S
xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Poppet thats sooooooooo exciting... thanks for all that info its a great help.. Im really looking forward to been at that stage  
how long after your day 1 was your appointment today?? when do you start taking your drugs?
not long for you either Did  
hope your doing ok Rach only 4days left  

Hi to everyone else hope your all ok xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Zarah

My appointment today was on Day 21 of my cycle and I start taking the drugs from today.  I've decided to do the injection in the evening so that I can do it at the same time every night.  If I was to do it in the morning before work it would mean me not having a lie in on a weekend as I would have to get up to do it......and that just won't do   hehe

Not long till your evening now, being on here you'll probably know a lot more than some of the other people there!! I can't believe how quickly I've got to this stage so it will be no time at all before you're starting too  

Scooby - I love it when you pop onto this board as I think the photo of your twins is just the cutest!  I also clicked on that link in your signature and watched the little video, it was really well done and a great idea!!!

Hey to Did, Jen, Giz and Rach (keep going girl - another day ticked off!)  

xx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

So Poppet How was your first injection hehe

and also how long was you at the clinic for, i need to know for getting some time off work, i only work 5 mins from the hospital but i live 40 minutes away, so when i get my appointment i can let work know how much of the day i need off.

hope your all ok, and rach hope your coping, not long now!!

xx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey Did!

First injection went fine - no problems and other than a little bit of a sting when the fluid was going in it didn't hurt.  Just hope I get quicker at doing it beacuse I was double checking everything to make sure I did it right and it felt like it took ages. I feel fine at the minute too, but I think it may be too early for any side effects (that's if I get any as the nurse said everyone is different).

I was at the clinic for 11/2 hours all together and we got called through on time. My appointment was at 9.30am and we left at about 11am.  I booked the entire morning off as holiday, just as it was easier for me that way. Though I wasn't home in time to watch Jeremy Kyle!  

Not long for you know, i think the past few weeks have flown by and I ain't complaining!!!!!

xx


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

ohhh well i have been naughty and tested early! it showed a faint line!! i know,i know, its far too early! it wasnt with fmu, i got them an thought oh i will save them for monday but i did one, the line didnt show up right away aso was feeling really daft BUT i went to have another check before shoving it to the bottom of the bin (i promised dp i wouldnt test early) and it had a faint line!! i checked the website as it said 5 mins but i looked after about 15mins..sooo got on the site and it was  50mlu test and it says not to be read after 30 mins...ohhh my! i havent told dp yet as i feel awful and dont want to get his hopes up with a faint line.....it was a "predictor" test, i have another left and am gonna do it in the morning so we will see, i was thinking about getting a first response as they are early testing ones arent they?...ohhh what have i done! i hope that line doesnt disapear!


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Rach you are naughty!!!   but it sounds like its good news.... I don't suppose you ever get a false positive result.. do you? Im not surprised you couldn't wait I will be the same but I think when my time comes I will pee on the stick & never dare look at it!!  

Poppet hope your injections are going ok & your feeling alright.. keep us updated

Did when do you start yours?

Im looking forward to next week.. having my egg share discussion & then the open evening it will feel like 2 giant steps in the right direction

Hello to everyone else xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

well it is an early   for us! we are absolutely over the moon!


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

OMG Rach - Congratulations on your sneaky early BFP!!!!!!  But still naughty naughty for testing early!!!!!  

But CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  wOO HOO!!!! ANOTHER BFP FOR HULL!!!!!

s
XX


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Congratulations Rach        xxxxxxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Congratulations Rach - I'm over the moon for you too!!!!!   

Lets hope you're the first of many   's!!

Brilliant news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

aww thanks girls! i so hope this is the start of a long line of bfp's...scoob..did you test early? as this test is quite strong! the lines are the same color and intensity so i am thinking we may have more than one??!...off to have some bloods done on monday so we will see how high they are.x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Rach, no i didnt test early, but i threw up they day before i tested!!  Surely by the law of averages we should be due another set of Hull Twins by now!!!  Whens your scan? 

S
xx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS Rach   YIPPEE

Zarah discussion tomorrow, see its flying by, youll be starting soon

Hows the injections going Poppet.

i got all my info through on friday, so we start down regging on Tuesday 26th and then we have a scan on 10th June hopefully to start stimming. how exciting... Poppet you will be nearly finished by then

Hope everyone is well.

xxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Rach-I bet you're still on cloud 9 aren't you? 

Let's hope it's the first of many. We do tend to get a few bfps in a row on here so fingers crossed.   

Take care

Sarah x


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

rung the clinic today, god they are really busy and couldnt ring me back til 2.15, i just couldnt get to talk to a nurse, she asked me if i had any problems and i said no, no spotting,bleeding or anything like that then she gives you "the talk" ...ohh it does depress you but i know they have to tell you..."keep your feet on the ground, anything can happen between now and the scan"..."only tell close family"...blagh,blagh,blagh...why do they make you feel so crap? well one in particular and i got her ringing me back! (im not saying any names)


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I may aswell join you girls over here too! I was going to wait till I went for my appointment in 3 weeks but it all seems to be happening on this thread!!!

Rach- I know exactly what you mean about the nurses- I know they have to do it but i just wanted to say "Woo hoo Im pregnant and no matter what happens tomorrow or next week Im still actually pregnant now this minute!!"  By the way my test was very stong too and even the nurse said she thought it was more than one by looking at it!!! 

Good luck  and ENJOY!!

Hi Poppet hun- decided to join you all earlier, hope your injections ae going ok 

Lots of love

Isobel
xxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

welcome Isobel... what stage are you at?

Did you must be so happy to have your dates through

Poppet hope your injections are going well & your feeling ok

Im looking forward to my discussion tomorrow, hopefully they will be able to tell me how long it will take for us to find a match.. Im   it wont be too long

Hello everyone else xxxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

hi Zarah, Thank you for the welcome. I am just waiting for my initial appointment which is in a few weeks, I made an appointment in Feb but cancelled it as we were considering going abroad but have now decided to go back to what we know and trust!


Cannot wait to get started so hopefully it wont be too long, just the routine bloods to get done again and we should be ready for kick off 

xx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi guys

Isobel - fantastic to see you on here with us all!!  Are the days flying by for you yet, because there's not long to wait now!!! So excited for you - you've been such a great support to me and I hope I can do the same for you too x

Rach -   that must be such a downer when they say things like that.  I guess we all know they only do it because they have to be realistic, but you be as excited as you like!!  My view is that if we don't enjoy it when we can, then god forbid if anything happens, we missed our chance to be as excited as everyone else who haven't had IVF.  You can be as chuffed as you like missus!!!!

Zarah - only one more sleep! Be sure to let us know how you get on.

Did - does it feel like its more real now you have your dates?  It did for me.  Felt like getting on a rollercoaster knowing you're not getting off!  Think my EC may be around the time you start stimming, with a bit of luck.

Injections are going ok.  I'm getting a bit quicker at doing it and DH does his bit too by holding everything I pass to him when I realise I haven't got enough hands    

xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Poppet- Glad your doing ok with the injections. Its quite easy isnt it once you get the hang of it! My DH is a nurse so he will no doubt like to take control of mine!

The days are flying but not quick enough  I am itching to get started and it's getting harder and harder to keep it a secret from my family. I think I told you I wasnt telling my mum and dad etc didnt I? Well Ive lost count today how many times I have had to bite my tongue whilst being round at my mums! I have had a lovely couple of weeks as my sil has just returned to work after maternity leave so my mum and I are looking after my nephew as I mostly only work weekends and it has been so nice having a baby round the house again 

We are so lucky having this site when I did my first tx in 1995 all I was given was my booklet from the clinic and that was the extent of my knowledge on infertility. Now its so nice having other people around who understand how we're feeling and going through.

Good luck to everyone
xxxx

isobel xxxxx


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

well i had my hcg done and its...645 at 16dpt......wow they are good numbers!


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

wow they are good numbers  Are you prepared for twins? 
Take care
xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all...
I have been for my discussion & I knew I would be getting a delay somewhere along the line!!!! The nurse told me when I had my FSH bloods taken (in April!) I should have also had a scan (a new thing they have started doing) to check my folicles but no-one had told me about this so I now have to wait for my next pariod to have this done (because you need to have it between day 2-5 of your cycle), which isnt until the end of May  I told her I was hoping my next pariod would be my day1.. but there is no chance of that happening now!!! If everything is ok at the scan it will be the cycle after that which will be end of June, if a recipient as been found!   Im abit peed off now!!! 
She said she will start looking for a recipient match for me now so that when I have my scan & if all is ok hopfully a recipient will have already been found. 
On the plus side my smear results came today & it was normal  

xxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Awww Zarah

I'm so disappointed for you that you have to wait longer to start.    I don't really get why you can't start in your next cycle anyway, as you don't start taking the DR drugs till Day 21.  I thought having a scan at the start of the cycle wouldn't really have a delay on starting the treatment later on in the cycle, but then I don't always understand the logic of what happens anyway. It all seems a bit backwards sometimes. Does it seem that way to you?

Glad you're smear results are ok, hopefully there won't be any more delays for you.  

xx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Rach have you got your scan date yet??

Zarah, thats rubbish, but fingers crossed they can find you a match for the time you start, it mite of taken that long anyway, but here's hoping they do cos then you can start straight away.

Popet... hows the injecting going... any side affects yet?
yea seems very real now, already planning what i can do on my 2ww, as told work im going to have it off providing my dr will sign me off (which im sure he will)

Jen i love the new photo of Cam!! 

just heard there is another   for Hull (a guy i work withs DP got one last week)
another girl i know tests on friday and a nother girl i know goes for egg retrival on friday too!!

xxx


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

did.... who is the couple that got bfp last week? i was in the waiting room with someone quite a few times, we were on the same cycle and i havent heard anything from her at all, she has registered here and sent me a couple of pm's but she hasnt been intouch for a while....mmm..i know its a long shot and loads of ppl go to Hull but what was her name?


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Rach, just PM'd you. x


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

hiya just popping my hcg levels in here, i had some done on 11/5/ and i was 16dpt and they were 645.
i have just had them done again to make sure they are doubling properly 13/5 and they are, they are 1329 at 19dpt


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi guys

Just a quick one today because I'm having a rubbish day at work.  I work for three bosses and one of them has his little favourite who is off work at the minute, due to come back in a couple of months. Thing is he thinks she can't do no wrong and the rest of us get fed up of being treated like crap. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....... just makes me so frustrated .  He's like a love sick puppy sometimes it makes me want to be sick!!! (Did I mention he's old enough to be her dad?)

Anyhow, thats my problem!

Did - the injections are still going fine.  I've not had any side effects at all. I do wonder if they're doing anything as I don't feel in the least bit different.  I'm just waiting for AF now which is due anytime. Only a week or so for you now isn't it?

Rach - I don't know much about those numbers, but sounds like they're good!!

Zarah - how you feeling now?  You managing to keep a positive attitude?

Isobel - does DH do all your injections?  Don't think mine could cope with that as he has a bit of a needle phobia.  He's happy to hold it and pass it back to me though   oh and he lays everything out for me.....bless him

Keep smiling everyone

xxx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Sorry been AWOL a while we went away and I took the laptop and dongle so still expected to post but no signal at all!    

Haven't caught up on posts really yet but wanted to say a big hello to everyone. Sending everyone lots of                              

Rach, huge congrats on the BFP. Great levels, and the first of many BFP's on this board for a while. 

Take care Did, Poppet, Zarah and Isobel.

Jen and Cam x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all..
We attended the open evening on friday so thats another step closer.. its surprising how many other couples are in the same boat.
I wasn't happy when the nurse said no more take aways  I love take aways!!  what kind of diet do I need to be on?? she said plenty of fruit & veg which is obvious but is there anything else I need to be eating?? did you all give up take aways?? I don't mean to sound like thats all I eat but I do like one a week  . Im going to start on the folic acid aswell on Monday. 

Hope everyones well xxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi all

zarah - just try your best to have a healthy enough diet! I started taking Pregnacare and have  cut out tea and coffee totally. Neither of us drink alcohol or smoke and Im making sure I have plenty of protein and eating nuts ie, brazil and almonds etc. Must say I lived off take aways when I conceived last time as we were getting a new kitchen fitted!!

Poppet- How you doing girl? Hows the injections? Had any side effects? Wanted to throttle Dh yet? 

Just got home from work and a colleague just told me that her friend is 8 weeks pregnant and she had tx at Hull so thats another one for the statistics 

Im getting pretty fed up now waiting for this appointment (2 weeks to go) I just want to get the ball rolling 

Right better go do some shopping or we'll be living off takeaways  

take care everyone

Isobel xxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

do you take pregnacare instead of folic acid? or do you take both? should I start taking it now or is it too early?


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Zarah, yeah i take pregnacare which contains all the folic acid you need. Start taking it now so it's in your system, i started taking it about 4 weeks ago. I took it last time I had a tx and right through my pregnancy. I meant to ask you whats the scan you need doing that you should have had done when you had your bloods done? Does everyone have it done now? Things have changed so much since I has my tx .

Take care hun xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Isobel.. the scan is a new thing.. I should of had it when I had my FHS bloods done.. you need to have this scan sometime between day 2-5 of your pariod.. its to check your follicles & if your going to respond well to the stim drugs.. the nurse was abit cross that I hadn't had it done earlier.. it's put me back a month but I suppose things happen for a reason. Do G.Ps prescribe pregnacare?


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

The scan is news to me too, I didn't have it done.  Is it that new?

xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello all!

Zarah- No I dont think they will prescribe Pregnacare for you but you can get folic acid off them if you don't pay for your presriptions. Thanks for info about scan at least when I go for my bloods if they dont mention it I will ask them about it so they aren't messing me about. 

Weather is driving me mad today if I had a pound for everytime Ive hung my washing out and then brought it in again cos of the rain our tx would have been paid now!

hope everyone is ok.

Take care 

Isobel
xxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Poppet.. it must be really new then.. the nurse I saw last Tuesday told me I should of had it done when I had my bloods done (in April) but because I wasn't told about it I have to wait for my next pariod to have it done.. she said its because some women don't respond to the drugs & cycles have to be abandoned.. this scan shows if you are going to respond well to the drugs.. if it shows that your not you don't go any further!!
It is an internal scan which looks at your follicles.. 

Im going to order some pregnacare online now.. I have totally changed my diet.. no more coffee or cola!!  lots of fruit & veg 5aday here I come!!


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Isobel..Is it pregnacare original or pregnacare conception that I need to be buying??


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi zarah- I take the original. Good luck on kicking the coffee, I had awful head aches for a week but Im ok now. Im just having rooibos tea but still could kill for a coffee when I wake up!!


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

I got the pregnacare!! been taking them about 2 weeks now!!
and ive given up booze, been 2 months now, dont miss it one bit (not bad for a 24 year old).
shame i cant say the same for the chocolate tho, i only have a few cups of tea a day and i eat my veggies, maybe only 3 a day but its better then nothing!!

dont be too hard on yourself, you have to still enjoying yourself during tx

ooo and i never had a scan either!!!

zarah - i couldnt believe how many people were at the open evening it was an eye opener, and nice to know your not alone!!

xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah you do still need to have a life thats why I really wouldnt worry about the odd take away. I still had my chocolate when i got pregnant on my last tx as I cant live without it!! Just try to be as healthy as you can and drink lots of water and have plenty of protein for your eggs!

Did- When did you have your bloods done? Strange you didnt have a scan too.  Oh well i'll ask them all about it when I have my appoinment.

Everyone ok? 

Isobel xxxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

had bloods done on 3rd day of cycle or when ever it was, last month!! no one has ever said anything about a scam. i wonder if it depends on your circumstances for having tx?

xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I was thinking that too Did. Maybe as Zarah is doing an egg share thats why it's necessary (?)

xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Im abit miffed about this scan thing then.. the nurse didn't say it had anything to do with my egg share.. Isobel when are you having your bloods done? it will be interesting to know if your having this scan.. Im confused now, surely it can't be that new!!! does anyone know what their FSH blood results were? mine was 7.5 I wonder if that has anything to do with it..


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Zarah

I'm the same as Did, only had Day 3 bloods done and didn't hear anything back about whether they were ok or not, so I'm presuming that they were as I wouldn't have started treatment otherwise.

I don't know what my FSH levels were but I think they expect them to be low around Day 3 of your cycle and then they increase around ovulation.  It could well be that the scan is a new thing from May, so maybe you're one of the first.  Can you remember why they said you needed it doing? 

As for takeaways and chocolate I believe that everything in moderation is fine, I don't see how the odd takeaway or chocolate bar would seriously affect your treatment, waistlines are a different story but we all want an expanding one anyway!!  

AF came today and my scan is on Friday so I'm hoping its finished by then.  It came four days late but I've read that the drugs can delay it, even though they're supposed to bring it on   . Just have my fingers crossed that everything sticks to plan!

xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Zarah- I have my appointment with Prof on June 1st and my af is due same day so I should be able to go back later in the week for my day 3 blood tests so I will keep you posted if they mention a scan. Dont really fancy having a scan whilst Ive got my af  sounds pretty awful really if it's not really necessary!! I dont know what my fsh levels were last time I had them done as they didnt tell me but Im sure they would have done if something was wrong, mind you that was 2 yrs ago I could have scrambled eggs by now!! I know they like them to be below 10 but dont really know what the average is.

Hi Poppet- my af was always a couple of days late after when I was having tx when usually I was a 28 day girl- typical isnt it?!! Hope you have finished by your scan. Your tx seems to be moving so fast (probably not to you!) So exciting !!!!!

take care all 
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Anyone got the Hull Daily Mail tonight? In the Female supplement there is a couple in on page 28 with their ivf twin girls- so cute!! Gives you hope doesnt it?!  xx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Hi Ladys, hope evryone is well, hope this sun stays, i need to get some exercise in before i start tx!!

hows everyone doing?

Hows the injections Poppet, not long now still stimming, god its flying on!! cant believe i go on tuesday, i have a feeling its going to go quite fast, especially as next week i have the week off work so the first week will fly by!!

anyway ive got a question for you all.

Ive got a hen night on 11th July, its a good friends, and were going to sheffield for a night out and staying over. i have told them i mite not be able to go cos im ment to be going into hospital for a small opperation but i dont know the date yet (although i think she knows what im really going for as ive told my best friend (the hens sister) that were hvaing tx, but i just havent told them the dates.
i havent been drinking for a few months now so that wouldnt shock people if i did go.
anyway by the calculations ive got i could be either finished 2ww if everything goes to plan, or i could be half way through it if things take a little longer, which im sure they will.
would any of you go??
ive paid up in case so its not a problem if i dont but i just dont know what to do, obviously ill tell them nearer the time but im just sat here thinking about it.
if it hasnt worked then ill probably go, if im mid way through 2ww then im thinking i probably wont and if i have a BFP i dont know what to do!!

what would you all do?
xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Did- everyone will have different views but mine is NO i wouldnt go. When i got my BFP I really took it easy and wouldnt put myself in a situation were things might be rowdy etc. probably wouldnt make any difference but I just wouldnt risk it so early on. If you are half way through your 2ww dont even contemplate it!!

love Isobel xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all.. the reason I found out my fsh level is because when I went for my egg share chat & the nurse told me I needed a scan aswell I asked her if it was because my fsh level wasn't good so she told me it was fine it was 7.5 and everything under 8 was ok.. the reason I need the scan is because it checks your follicles whilst you are on your pariod this shows them if you are going to respond well to the stimming drugs.. because some ladies don't respond well & treatment has to be abandonded.. she said I will be told as soon as I have had the scan if I am going to respond well if not you don't go any further with your treatment.. bit scary but I suppose they don't want you to pay all that money for drugs if it could be abandoned.. it puts me back another month but I don't seem to have a choice   I just hope there will be no more delays after that 

Did- I wouldn't go on the hen night either.. you will probably be ok but if anything happened you would feel terrible for going x

Isobel - I did see those twins in the Hull Daily Mail & I thought exactly the same it does give you hope x

Poppet- good luck with your scan on Friday x


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey Guys

Did - I'm with the others in that I wouldn't go either.  Looking at your dates I think you'll be just over half way through your 2ww so you may want to be still taking it easy. But as always these things are up to the individual and only you can make the decision on what feels right for you. I guess maybe it depends on how rowdy the night out is going to be as well.  Do whatever you feel happiest with, either way that will be the right decision for you.

Zarah - thanks for the update about your scan.  It does seem strange that neither me or Did have had to have it done either, considering what they told you it was for.  You'd think they'd want to know how we repsond too. Maybe its beacuse you're special   Ah well, I hope it all goes ok for you when you have it done.

Isobel - Just over a week for you now.  Really hoping they start you off straight away with your treatment.

The injections are still going ok,  I've had a few headaches recently which I think are a side effect but luckily not noticed any bad mood swings.  DH says he thinks I've been fine with him so that's all good.  Scan tomorrow, so hopefully can start stimming next week as planned.

Take care everyone

Poppet
xx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for your opinions ladys, thats what i wanted to hear, just to reassure me that other people wouldnt go.
ill obviosly leave it till nearer the time as anything could happen!!! but i really am giving everything ive got to this treatment!!

cant believe i start next week, wierd!!
and poppet cant believe your half way through!! even stranger, it will be egg collection before you know it!!!

hope everyone is well!! Love luck and    to everyone xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Poppet, how did your scan go? all well I hope   xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah poppet tell all..... how did it go?

Everyone else ok?

xxxxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi guys

The scan went fine, thanks for asking about it.  Apparently I am successfully down regulated so I can definitely start my stimming injections next Friday.   They checked for follicles on the scan, even though they're very small at this point in my cycle, and in total I have about 15 ( 8 on one side and 7 on the other) which they hope will be the ones to grow during the stimming stage. There may also be other potential ones which are too small to be seen on the scan at the moment, so I'm happy they've seen at least some potential.  
Zarah - I think this is what they'll be looking for on your scan when you go, they see them as little black dots on your ovaries.

I go back for my second scan on 5 June which is 7 days after starting the stimming injections and they hope to see the follicles have grown during this time.
The scan is completely painless, I was completely fascinated by watching what she was looking at on the screen. Apparently my womb tilts backwards which affects I think 1 in 4 women but doesn't cause any problems. You also get shown how to do the stimming injections whilst you're there, doesn't take long though only about 10 minutes.

I'm really pleased that everything is happening as it should and   it continues that way.

So enough about me, how are you all?

Did - by this time next week we can compare notes on side effects of down regulating! Can't wait for you to start, I'm so excited for you.  Just wish I was your age!!!!  

Zarah - do you know when your scan will be roughly? Hoping for lots of little black dots for you too!!!!

Isobel - does all this sound familiar to you or has it changed since you had the twins? How do they feel about you having treatment are they really supportive? You don't have to answer that if it's too personal and if it is I apologise. 

Oh and the waiting room was really busy today, can't believe how many people were in and out.  One couple made me laugh because I'm sure he was telling her that she smelt of garlic! How I kept a straight face I don't know  

Hope you all have a fantastic bank holiday and we have some good weather to enjoy

Poppet
xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

hi poppet- glad all was well today for you. Yes all sounds the same as last time, though I have been reading through the booklet today to refresh my memory  My womb tilts backwards too so dont worry!

Re the twins: DD is having a fit at the idea of having another sibling, really against the idea but to be honest she hates everyone and everything at the moment so not letting it bother me, she was arguing with me this morning before school and I had to literally shove her out the door to stop my self from throttling her!! She is even being horrible to my Ds now and her dad so it's not just me!! DS is very laid back and very sweet so he is fine with absolutely everything, I can count on my hand the times he has lost his temper- so sweet!!

xx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh Isobel, it sounds as though she really is going through a rebellious streak at the minute! Thing is you will remind her of all this in a few years time and she'll be so embarrased.  I guess it must be hard sometimes to not take it all personally but she's obviously finding out what buttons to push to get the reactions she wants.
You hang on in there, its time for a bit of "Isobel time" and with your son and husband behind you it won't be long before she comes round to the idea.  

On a completely separate note I've just been reading the triplets board (which I like to nosey at sometimes) and the woman on there who was having quads had them yesterday.  She must be such an incredible person to go through all that, I love the thought of knowing that you're mummy to four little miracles, but also realise its nothing but very hard work from now on in. I hope they all do well.

x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Ah thanks for the reassurance Poppet  DD behaves so well at school and is so nice then she comes home and just looks at me with such pity! Ive stopped arguing with her now I just send her to her room and wait for her to appologise. Ive tried spending "quality"time with her, her brother even stopped at my mums all this week so we could "bond" but to no avail. I asked DS if she had said anything to him at school and he said she doesnt even speak to him!!

Yeah I saw about the quads, not bad weights either considering how early they were. Can you imagine though?? At least with twins you have two arms to pick them uip with, can you imagine 8 little arms stretching up to you for a cuddle? So pleased they were all born healthy and safe though and Im sure the rewards will be wonderful (until they get to 12 and start being little you know whats)!!

Right thank you for letting me vent my spleen on you all (well you did ask Poppet!!) Must get off to work now.

Take care everyone and have a lovely weekend (hope the weather holds out )

Love 

Isobel xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Isobel your DD sounds just like mine she is 14 though but when she was 12/13 I was going to have ivf & I told her I was thinking of having a baby she went mental!!! she said some really mean things like it will be no brother or sister of mine & that she didn't want anything to do with it & if I did get pregnant she would go & live with her dad!!! at the time I was deeply hurt by it all & I couldn't understand why she would say such things. Through different reasons I never had IVF back then, but I spoke to her a couple of weeks ago & I told her I was thinking of having a baby I was absolutly dreading her reaction but she was fine she just said as long as I don't have to stay in and babysit then I don't mind!!! so I wouldn't worry too much about your daughters reaction right now.. but girls are a pain in the a**e arn't they?   

Poppet I am glad your scan went well.. my af is due the 28th so I will ring the clinic when it arrives & I should have my scan a couple of days after that, so not too long

Hope everyone else is ok xx enjoy your bank holiday weekend xx I am looking forward to the hottest day of the year so far (tomorrow apparently)


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Zarah- thanks for that, it's nice to know others have had the same reaction! I got the same off DD, that she will go to live with her grandparents and how will she ever get to do her homework with a toddler hanging round the house? Argh!!!! she drives me mad. What hurts is that although I shouldnt have a favourite if I had to pick  it would be her, purely because I really did want a girl and I have enjoyed her company tremendously over the years- we have had lovely girly holidays just us two together and it has been so lovely now all of a sudden she seems to hate me 

xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Isobel, she doesn't hate you it just seems that way at the moment.. my DD was exactly the same absolutly brilliant with everyone else but when it came to me she was horrible   Now she 14 nearly 15 she still gives me attitude but we are very close now & you two will be the same Im sure   xx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Just wanted to pop on and say   to Did for your appointment tomorrow.

Hope it all goes well!!!!

Looking forward to hearing how it goes  

Poppet
xxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Hi Ladys, well back from my appointment was only there 45 minutes, nice and quick!!

well got all my stuff but i dont start jabbing till friday now cos its the day i take my last pill.
suppose its good cos less days just hope it doesnt mean it has to go on any longer after the scan on the 10th, due to start stimming on 17th!!
the nurse said retrival would be around 1st july!!! we shall see.

so Poppet you start stimming the day i start d/ring!!

hope everyone else well.

Rach how are you??


hope everyone is well. im off to take the fur babe out for a walk now, see as ive got a week off work 

Did xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Hi guys im new to this forum due to start IVF next month cant wait!


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Welcome Charlie

Im sure you will receive lots of support from everyone here, there are a few girls just started or starting very soon so you'll be in good company. I am praying that i will be able to start the end of June but realistically i know it will be July. Looking forward to chatting to you.

Isobel
xxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Charlie

Welcome to the Hull Clinic thread!  

As Isobel said you'll get plenty of support (and advice if you need it) on here.

Whereabouts are you in your treatment? Have you had your group session yet?

If you have any quetions just ask as we're all at different stages so there's always someone to help

Poppet
x


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

I had my group session 2 wks ago and was given letter to start with June period only investigation im waiting for is smear result to be defo starting i had a borderline one in Jan so they just wanna make sure its got no worse. Been waiting 4 wks today for result hopefully will be here before June period which is about the middle of June.


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi Charlie

Good luck for your tx hun, theres loads of girls at different stages on here so theyll be sure to help you out with any questions and advice

Hi to everyone else, i might not be posting much on this thread, but im popping in every day for a read to see how your all doing  

   to you all

S
xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Charlie.. welcome x  I was at the same open evening as you by the sounds of it (15th May). I am also due to start treatment with my June period (due at end of month). It would of been this month (period due tomorrow) but I was told last minute that I need a scan to look at my follicles whilst Im on day 3-5 of my period!!! have you had this done? the other ladies on this thread haven't!! I seem to be the only one!! apparently I should of had it done when I had my FSH bloods taken but the clinic forget to tell me!! You shouldn't be waiting too much longer for smear results if you have been waiting 4wks already, give your GP a ring and explain you need them because you are waiting for IVF treatment thats what I did & mine arrived 3/4days later!

Hi everyone else hope your all ok xxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi girls, 

all ok? Oh my word i am sooooo tired, I have had my nephew (9 months) and his sister (my niece who is 18 yrs- i know big age gap!) round from 7.30am till 6.30pm and I am absolutely shattered and my house trashed! I even had a what the hell am I doing trying for another baby moment! but not for long Didnt help that the weather was so dismal today so didnt get out till 3pm.

Oh well appointment on Monday and getting excited now  Do you have to wait for all your bloods to come back before you can start? If so how long do they generally take (can you tell Im eager to start?!)Last time I did a tx they only did the hormone blood tests so all this other stuff is new to me 

Happy down regging and stimming to you all

Good luck 

xxxxxxx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Sorry been AWOL for a while, just so busy and tired. My parents are visiting from Oz so been busy with them. I have been reading though!

Welcome Charlie. Good luck for your upcoming TX.

A big Hi to you all and lots of babydust.                 

This board is getting going again now, time for lots more Hull babies!

Will try to do more personals tomorrow. Take care everyone, thinking of you all!

Jen x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Just wanted to welcome Charlie to the Hull board. I'm the same as the others -I'm  reading your posts but life's really busy at the minute what with moving house and looking after a toddler. I'm sure you ladies will know what I mean soon enough 

Take care all

Sarah x


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey guys

Nice weather isn't it? Two weekends in a row too!!

Did - Hope you've enjoyed your week off work.   with your injection tonight, let us know how you found it.
Zarah - Has   arrived? Do you know when your scan is now? Best of luck with it - hope they find lots of follies!
Isobel - Can you believe it's 1 June on Monday? I think its flown by.   with your appointment, hope you'll be starting soon.
Charlie - Only a couple of weeks before you start I think, it really will pass by very quickly. Chase up those smear results if they don't come soon, you don't want any delays!

Hi to Mrsmc, Jen and Scooby (and anyone of the other mummies who pop on here to check on us)  

Have a great weekend everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Poppet
xxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Hi everyone, sorry not been on much this week, will catch up witb personals next week when im back to work and back to doing nothing all day.

anyway done my first jab!!! and it was fine, didnt hurt at all, however it stung once the drug went in, and i have a big red blob where it was, hope it goes down!!

so im not scared about doing it notw, the journey begins here!!! yippee!!

poppet... have u started your stimming injections ?? how the going

Hope everyone is well, hope this weather sticks, its lovely!!!

xxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey Did

Well done on your first jab!!!  I find after the injection the area goes red and itches like hell for a bit, but disappears after about half an hour.  Guess its just a small allergic reaction to it.

I did my first stimming jab about an hour ago.  The jab itself was fine, but the messing about beforehand was frustrating.  I'm supposed to end up with 1ml of solution in the syringe at the end of it but was a bit short of this.  I can only think I lost some at the start when breaking the top of the solution ampoule.  Pretty sure I got all the powder in it though so I just topped it up with a little more solution and   that its gone ok.

Think I'll try and do it a bit better tomorrow. Its so frustrating though because the Buserelin injections are much easier to draw up than the Merional.

Isobel - did you take Merional and if so do you remember it being this hard?

Poppet
xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi all ( havent got time for personals as Im supposed to be getting ready for work ) Hope everyone is fine and enjoying this beautiful weather 

Poppet- I can't remember off hand what I used I know I did gonal F for my first attempt cos I was part of the medical trial but then the two after I really cant re. I am sure I have all my details somewhere maybe in the deepest darkest corner of my loft so If I venture up there Ill have a look for you. You will get used to it It just takes practice, you'll be a dab hand by the time you've finished.

Right better go before Im late

Love to all 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all.. what great weather were having I love it but my week off work is over back to it tomorrow   AF arrived on Saturday so I will ring the clinic in the morning & hopefully my scan will be tomorrow or Tuesday!! another step closer   I hope to find out if they have found a match for my egg share aswell, I hope so because I really want my next AF to be my day 1  

Take care everyone sorry its short but really want to get back in the sun


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Evening all 

Wow the weather has been fantastic hasn't it. I even managed to sneak away from work early to enjoy the afternoon!

Zarah- hope your scan goes ok . i really dont envy you having an internal scan during your AF  I am there tomorrow evening for consultation so will ask about if I need one too and let you know. I know this is tmi but my AFs are really heavy and it will be really awful if I need to have one too. I remember being given an internal when I had my miscarraige and that was bad 

Poppet- Hows the stimming going? getting used to the injections now?   Hope it's all going great for you. I have a good feeling about you- don't know why but I think you could be one of the first time lucky girls 

Did- hows you injections going? Hope your feeling ok 

Right girls, need to water my garden. Hope you all ok

Isobel xxxxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey everyone!

Weather has been amazing this weekend - however, so has my hayfever!! Felt pretty bad all day today   and I'm not sure whether I can take antihistamines whilst on the meds so had to suffer!! Never mind, sunshine makes you feel better regardless.

So much happening on here now, it's great.  I'm not sure how I'd have coped so far without all of you to chat to, and I love reading about how everyone is getting on.

Zarah - I hope you manage to find out about a match for your egg share when you go for your scan.  I've got a bit confused because I thought your Day 1 this month was the start of your treatment, I shall blame my confused state on the drugs (and why not, quite handy to have an excuse!) You and Did picked a great week off work!

Did - Hope the injections are still going ok.  Has your little red bump disappeared yet?

Isobel - Thank you so much for what you said   you brought a tear to my eye (and this time it wasn't the hayfever!) I so hope you're right. I'm hoping we're all lucky first time this time around because I think it would be great to all go through this at the same time and carry on sharing the journey we've started together. Last night's injection went much better - I took my time and kept measuring how much solution I had in the syringe at each point to make sure I hadn't lost any. I ended up with just over 1ml at the end so I must have found some of Friday's "missing" solution   Found that last night's injection stung a little bit more but, weird as it sounds, I'm glad because I read on here that nearly everyone said it stings and my first one didn't so I was a little bit worried. Decided I'm a bit  

Speak later guys

Poppet
xxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Hi Everyone!!

wow another lovely day, shame im back at work 

so here we go, i best have a catch up.

Charlie, welcome to the Boards, its great on here, everyone is a great help and now me and Poppet are on our way even more advice!!
Fingers crossed for you.  

Zarah any news on the scan??

Poppet hows the stimms going?? are you back for a scan on thursday?? wow your nearly at the end of it all, how exciting!! its going quite fast for me, i know its only been 3 days but im back there next wednesday and that doesnt seem long away at all.
The red blobs have stayed they go after about a hour or so and its still very itchy, i took DP advice tho and didnt do thr jab at a 45 degree angle like the nurse said (DP is diabetic) and going straigh in seems to stop the drug from stinging a little bit but not a lot!!! so ill keep doing it like that for now.

Jen hope your having fun with your parents and little Cam still doing well.

Mrsmc and Scoobie, hope your well and the little ones are doing well.

anyway hope your all well, i suppose i should do some work (college work that is, i try my best not to do any actual work-work) LOL

Love to everyone

Did xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi ladies.. another beautiful day   even though I was inside at work for most of it  

I rang the clinic today I have my scan on Wednesday (which is day 5 of my AF) so it won't be as bad as it would of been if I'd of had to have it today, if you know what I mean!!  the receptionist told me the scan is for a follicle count.. this will make you all laugh.. I was talking about it with DP & he said is the scan to look at your MOLLICROFTS!!!!   I nearly wet myself. 
I asked if they had found me a match yet but receptionist didn't seem sure, she said I will be able to talk to a nurse about that on Wednesday.

Poppet- this was going to be my day 1 until I was told I needed this scan now it has to be next AF   

I am now worried they don't find me a match in time & I will have to wait another month.. I really hope not.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Evening girls,

Right just got in from my appointment. My prayers have been answered and we can start tx at the beginning of next month- woo hoo!!! Took all bloods today and no scan needed so DH just has to go to do his bit  next Tuesday and then have open evening on June 12th. All systems go!!!! 

Hope everyone is out enjoying the lovely sunshine  

Love Isobel xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Isobel- thats good news, Im glad everything as gone ok for you. Did you mention the scan? Its totally confused me! why am I needing one??
does anyone think there is something the clinic isn't telling me about?? it just seems so strange don't you think??


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi zarah- He just said "Oh your nice and straight forward, just need your bloods doing and you can start on your next AF". I said about scan and he said no just bloods. Are you absolutely sure it's not cos you egg sharing?

We are going to be about the same time then zarah  So expect lots of pms from me asking you how your feeling and sharing symptoms!! 

I also asked him about set, he said I would only be having 1 put back till I pointed out it took me 3 attempts last time and I will be 36 next month. he said he will try to wangle it to have 2 replaced!

Take care hun xx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Congratulations Isobel! Thats's great news that you're starting so soon   You make me laugh when you say you're old at 36. I'm 33 so not far behind you!!

Zarah - good luck with your scan. Like Isobel said it might be because you're egg sharing. They probably want to see how many potential follies you have at the start of the month to assess your ability to produce enough eggs to share. Looks like Isobel will be your cycle buddy!

Did - well i should have kept my mouth shut about the stimms, because they definitely sting now! They get done at a 90 degree angle, so straight in, not that the needle going in hurts but the drugs sure do.  I find I'm lucky with the Buserelin injections though as I do them at 45 degrees and they don't hurt.  However, I take the drugs out of the fridge 15 minutes before using and I inject the solution quite slowly as it tends to sting if you rush it.  I think as long as you're getting the drugs in there somehow it don't matter how you do it so if your way works then stick with it! Good that you haven't had any side effects either, I found I got a few headaches after about a week or so, but painkillers eased them.
By the way I'm following your diary. Its a great idea and if it helps you then all the better  

Charlie - how are you doing? Any smear results through yet?

Hi to the "mummies", we're all hoping to be able to join you on your thread one day    

Love to everyone
xxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Morning girls 

Zarah- dont be stressing love cos I really do think your scan is because of the egg share as you have to make enough eggs for 2 people remember so they will be checking it's possible for you to do so  

poppet- Dont be laughing!! 3 yrs in the fertility game is a life time!!! I know Im not old but when you start reading the horror stories on here it gets you worried! 

Did- Yeah ive been reading your diary too. It's great to get it all down instead of harbouring everything to yourself. Thinking of doing one myself but not sure yet  I remember my DD had to be tested for Cf when she was little and it was awful waiting for the results 

rach- Hope your good. Have you had your scan yet?  

Right, got nephew here and he is now crawling so into everything so better go catch him
xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

poppet finally got my smear results today still borderline but i was told by nurse last time who spoke to consultant that if this one came back same or neg they would go ahead as long as it not worse which it isnt. im just worried now they might say ya cant have it but im due on next week so thats when i start think they would have rung me back by now if i cudnt.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all,

Isobel- I'm now thinking my scan is because Im egg sharing, it must be that!! well I will find out tomorrow when I go. I hope we are going to be cycle buddies its so nice when you can share everything thats happening with someone going through the same thing at the same time.

Charlie- have you rang the clinic with your smear results? if you haven't I would give them a ring & ask. 

hope all you other ladies are doing well & enjoying this lovely sunshine xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi zarah- It will be that hun  Yes it's nice we will be cycle buddies, my AF started today (I was due yesterday ) So i should only be  a few days behind you . When I last went through all of this sites like this weren't around and I didnt know one person who had even had ivf so it was sooo stressful, this time I feel far more relaxed and at ease with the whole process . Hope your scan goes ok tomorrow   Will be thinking of you- what time is it tomorrow? Let us know how you get on 

Poppet-   Hope your doing ok today.xx

Isobel xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi girls,

I have an my scan & its good news   I have 14 follies on each ovary!!! which apparently is really good!! I did have to have the scan because Im egg sharing so that is why you ladies haven't had it done. The clinic are now going to find a match for me which will hopefully be before my next AF (due 26th June). So my next step is waiting for a phone call to tell me they have found a match & the nurse said they will try their hardest for that to be before 26th June     I really hope so. Im sooooooooooo happy right now because I really thought something was going to go wrong today  .

hope your all well xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Woo hoo Zarah well done. We told you thats why you needed it didnt we?  
They have to get you  sorted for the end of this month cos I need you to be starting same time as me 

Really pleased your scan gave you good news. xxxxx

Love

isobel xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Isobel, what date in June is your AF due? xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

I called them with result yesterday and they didnt say out surely they wud have rung back if i cant go ahead


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Zarah- I'm due about June 30th. Its really exciting isnt it. I got a letter this morning confirming my DH appoinment on Tuesday and our group meeting next Friday. I also have to get a copy of my smear results from last year and the Welfare of the child form filled in which is being done on Monday.

Hope everyone is ok

xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Charlie if I were you I would ring back tomorrow & ask them if your still able to go ahead, I'm sure they will be able to tell you there & then, I wouldn't wait for them to ring you. 

Isobel we will be very close together then won't we, lets hope they get me matched up


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

il get my partner to ask them today cos hes taking the result in. What the is welfare of child form anyway is that what the GP signs?


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Charlie- yes thats the form. We didnt even have to do this yrs ago I suppose it's a good thing but all of my gps are new and I havent seen one of them more than once so they dont really know me 

Lets us all know when you have rang the clinic- looks like you, Zarah and me will be starting with a week or two of each other 
xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

my partner took results in today and they said its fine. did any of ya go to the grp event on 15th May i was on that one. I just wanna get started now im due on next week.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Charlie- I think Zarah was at the May meeting so your paths will have crossed 

Hope everyone is ok today
xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Charlie I was at the May 15th open evening.. strange isn't it that we were both there at the same time


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

ya thats strange id was off sick at the time from my ectopic i actually got teary when they showed that pic of what a baby wud look like at 6 weeks.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Ah Charlie, sorry I hadnt noted you had your ectopic so recent  I had one 3 yrs ago , its awful isnt it. You have to look forward now and concentrate all your efforts on being emotionally and physically able to cope with the tx cos believe me being down really doesnt help on your tww!   

xxxxx
Isobel
xxxxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi everyone

So sorry I've not posted for a while. Its been a tough week. DH got made redundant on Tuesday so not been myself this week. They're making him work his notice too which I think is complete rubbish, most places would pay you in lieu of notice and let you go straight away.  Luckily though he applied for a job on Tuesday after he found out and he's got an interview on Wednesday so we're   that it goes well. Its been difficult though because I was feeling quite excited about the treatment and I feel like that has gone, I'm not being negative but I feel like I've lost any positivity I had. I always worry that when bad things happen it will just be one thing after another so I'm probably doing my usual trick and preparing myself in advance.

Had my first scan after stimming on Friday.  They said I'm doing fine so staying on 225 IUI (is that right?) of Merional a day. I have 7 follies above 10mm and some others that are a bit smaller that they think may catch up. Think one or two were at about 14 and 15mm. I have no idea if thats a good number or not and didn't ask. Was in a kind of "what will be, will be" mood that day so I was just glad to hear that I'm doing as expected. Back on Monday for another scan.

If Isobel or any of the other "mummies" know if thats promising can you let me know?

Anyway, enough of me moaning and feeling sorry for myself.

Charlie, Zarah, Isobel - sounds like you'll all be starting treatment roughly around the same time which I think is great news.  Its always nice to be able to share your experiences with others. And Zarah - 14 follies on each WOW! that sound fantastic to me, you'll be a super egg sharer! 

Did - you're quiet too. Hope you're ok and the injections are going well. I'll probably be at the scan clinic on Wednesday too to check the follies growth but won't know what time till I make an appointment on Monday. I'm hoping my EC may be Friday, as I've got the following week off work, but guess they'll let me know. Has AF started for you yet?

I'll try and do a better post next week when my head is back in gear, in the meantime lots of   for everyone

Poppet 
xxxxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Poppet- sorry to hear your bad news about your hubby's job   I know exactly how you feel my DP lost his job just before xmas it was a nightmare!! he applied for job after job after job & never even got replies!!! he wasn't entitled to any benefits because I work!! after 4mths he ended up in a factory on minimum wage & he hated it   but he keapt applying for jobs & luckily enough he finally got an interview & got the job   he's now back doing something he likes & back on a decent wage.. so don't get too down about it & know its hard but things do come right in the end   

I hope the clinic ring me this week with a match, I doubt it as I was only there Wednesday but I can hope!!    

hope all you other ladies are ok xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi girls!!

Poppet- Aw Im really sorry love about DH job- it's so rubbish isnt it  I  he will get the job he's applied for. Dont be down hun, I know it's hard when things like that happen and Im the same as you once one thing happens you feel like your on a downward spiral  but try and keep your chin up and Im sure evrything will turn out for the best. My DH and I have been through so much crap over the yrs but we have always managed to stay strong and Im sure you two can too  

Re the follies as far as I can re they sound absolutely fine to me but it's been a long time (exactly 13 yrs) since I had my last tx!! so maybe one of the other mums who come on here can help or if in doubt just ask at your next scan! They do keep you informed though so if there was anything wrong they would tell you. I am sure that they are  lovely sizes though so dont be worrying unduly! 

Zarah- Oh I hope you get a call this week hun   I dont wanna be on my own 

Right i better go get some sleep as Im back at work later tonight- gutted I agreed to do a night duty and then realised it's the final of the Apprentice 

take care all 
xxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Im due on around Wed so cant wait to ring IVF unit and get ball rolling


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

good luck Charlie.. keep us posted xx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Morning everyone, seems like ages ago i last posted on here!!

well its all go on here isnt it!! how exciting, lets hope its lots of BFP for hull soon.
zarah, charlie and isobel bet your all sooo excited!!!!

Im still jabbing away, there going fine, still get a nice red blob but the drug is hurting less and less as the days go on!!
im at the clinich tomorrow afternoon for my Scan so can hopefully start stimming next week.
had a few moments were ive had to take the jabs with me and do them in the car which is quite funny!!

Poppet cant believe your nearly at the end of yours, its gone so fast, cant wait till im in that position.
 for your DH that he gets a job soon.

how did you scan go yesterday??

Hope everyone is well, im off to apply for some more jobs!! LOL

Take care and ill update you tomorrow after my scan!!

xx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a brand new home...................... 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=197081.new#new


----------

